# Tisch Asia Interviews



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## tanuki (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what is happening with Tisch Asia?

I'm told that interviews run March 17-21, but yet I haven't heard anything official from Admissions.

Guess I better prepare for the worst...


----------



## tanuki (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Bandar,

nope I have not- but I figured that the invite was for people from the NYC applicant pool, who was then invited to interview for Tisch Asia to gauge interest. 

For me, I applied directly to Tisch Asia and I actually only submitted my application _2 weeks ago_ (mine was a special case).

Bandar, do you already have a confirmed time/date for the interview?


----------



## krosenbe (Mar 11, 2008)

Bandar,

Will you be going to the Tisch Asia campus or are you having a phone interview?


----------



## blueskeyes (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Everyone -

I will be boarding soon for my flight to Singapore to interview with Tisch Asia! Please send me your mojo, I'm sure I will need it. When I return I will try to give an honest breakdown of what the program is actually like based on my experience. Hopefully it can add another perspective to some of the other viewpoints floating around this forum.

Wish me luck!


----------



## krosenbe (Mar 16, 2008)

Blueskeyes,

Good Luck! I am curious to hear all about it, what you think about Singapore, the feeling in the interview, the vibe of the students etc.

keep us up to date!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 17, 2008)

I just wanted to wish everyone luck with their interviews!  

Though there are varying opinions - it is still NYU and it is still really fantastical to even get the chance to interview with such a renowned film school!


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 17, 2008)

mine is tomorrow night. ill let u guys know how it goes


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 17, 2008)

oh no, I am doing the video conference


----------



## heywetried (Mar 17, 2008)

I just finished my interview (via video conference). It was a very enjoyable experience. The most notable thing was that they put me on the spot to come up with the story for a complete film based on a minor detail I was asked to recall, which they quickly switched up on me about 5 seconds in. They asked about character reactions, plot points, everything, from premise to resolution.

Coming up with and telling the story was actually the most fun I've had in weeks (and I just purchased Rock Band!). I suprised myself with how well I did (on another day I might not have fared as well). I am really sad with how well it went, actually, because I am not sure if I would accept an invite to the Singapore campus (I would have a lot of thinking to do if I were accepted), and I wish I could have "performed" as well in contention for the NYC campus.

I had read similar accounts of this challenge (slightly tweaked) from the NYC interview subjects, so I thought I was ready for it. But trust me, there is no way to really prepare for this part of the interview, as they do their best to make sure that everything you say is 100% spontaneous.


----------



## heywetried (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, I almost forgot: they told me that decisions would be made on April 15th (same as AFI, man, that is going to be a very stressful day...)


----------



## krosenbe (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey heywetried,

 Thank you for keeping us posted. I am super nervous.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 19, 2008)

has anyone ever balked at the story telling facet of the interview?  You have to wonder...

Anyone else have any interview feedback?  Anything is helpful!

Good luck!!


----------



## heywetried (Mar 20, 2008)

> has anyone ever balked at the story telling facet of the interview?



You know, I actually think that it is a little unfair that they spent so much time on that. I did really well, so it benefits me, but fundamentally, I don't know if it's a fair judge of storytelling ability.

Perhaps thinking on your feet is more a sign of whether or not you're ready for the rigor of the program?


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmm they didn't focus a lot on the storytelling part for me for some reason. I'd say less than 5 minutes.


----------



## heywetried (Mar 20, 2008)

Perhaps I gave the wrong impression. For me it more than 5 minutes, but certainly less than 10, I suppose, and less than 1/3 of the total interview time, but that still seems like a lot for one part of it.

The other thing I noticed was that I was likely one of the first, if not the very first, video conference interview they did. They commented on how cool it was to be using the video conference system, not to me, but to each other, as if it was the first time they've used it.

Anyone else have their interview yet?


----------



## blueskeyes (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am at Singapore airport about to depart back to the states. I will tell you, this has been quite an adventure! 

I will give you guys a complete write-up on my experience when I get home... including some pictures   . But just as a little preview a few thoughts.

I can't put my finger on how I interviewed. John  Tintori and Matt Myers were both very nice, but my third interviewer was Katherine Lindberg and she kept staring at me and giving me strange looks which was incredibly distracting. I don't think she smiled once. Do you think they play good cop/bad cop? Who knows, I spoke with some of the current students and they seem to think she is always like that. I feel like I was able to get across why I was passionate about filmmaking and why I wanted to be a part of NYU, but the spontaneous storytelling was in my estimation a COMPLETE FAILURE. I feel like my creative process requires time to structure my characters and storyline in order to give it beauty and life. It is really frustrating to think that they might make a decision on me based on that question   

Other than that the rest of my experience was amazing! The facilities are better than NYC. The students are incredibly welcoming. I spent the other night having a few drinks and talking about film for 3 hours with a couple current students... if only my interview went so well. The city of Singapore is fascinating. Each corner of the city has vastly different cultures representing India/China/and other southeast asian countries.

Anyways, more to come later... I will be boarding this plane uncomfortable knowing that I want to be here next fall, but worried about having not nailed my interview.

Best of Luck to You All.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 22, 2008)

blueskeyes-
  It's so nice to hear from someone who has actually visited the campus in Singapore.  I would love to hear more - how the students feel about the program, etc. - if you have time!

Anyone else have any other interview feedback?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 25, 2008)

I just finished my interview - I really enjoyed it.  April 15th will be such an exciting day!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed...

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## blueskeyes (Mar 25, 2008)

To the ones who had phone interviews. Were yours pretty relaxed atmospheres? I felt like mine was pretty intimidating in person and the guy who interviewed before me came out sweating as well. I wonder if they use a different format for phone interviews?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 25, 2008)

I felt pretty relaxed and I didn't feel intimidated. It might be because I couldnt see their faces, or read their reactions. I just talked a lot. They reacted well, asking me questions based off the answers I was giving and laughing at some of my stories.

I drank a beer right beforehand so I was a little bit more easy going, and I think it helped...haha.


----------



## blueskeyes (Mar 25, 2008)

Allen -

Thanks for the comments. I'm sure some of my nervousness was due to the fact I flew halfway around the world for a 30 minute interview which gave me plenty of time to overanalyze things in my head! A beer probably would have done well to calm me down... haha. If everything plays out and you get accepted to all your schools, where do you think you will head?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 26, 2008)

Bandar,
  You know, I felt a little rambly myself.  But I have a feeling that most, if not all, applicants come out feeling that way.  25 minutes to convey all of your feelings on filmmaking, storytelling, aspirations, graduate school, traveling, etc. is a very short time.  I am sure that they take into account the stress of the time limit and the challenge of "fitting it all in".  

I don't know about you, but I came out of my interview wanting to go for a second round!  But, I can safely say that it was probably the most nervous I have been all year (and this is coming from a student who is having nightmares about being chased by an honors thesis committee!).

Just out of curiosity: what were the questions that all of you asked the interviewers?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 26, 2008)

One more afterthought...

If given an offer for the fall how many of you would decide to go to Singapore?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

I would have to wait and hear back from AFI before I make that decision.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, it's cool to see all this interest in the program.  I'm a student at Tisch Asia currently, so I went through the interview process last year.  Very stressful.  The story question is a hard one.  But they know this, so don't panic if you had trouble.  

For people trying to decide between Tisch Asia and other schools, I'd say ask yourself what kinds of films you'd like to make.  You cannot make the same films in Singapore you would make in New York or L.A., for example -- the location is radically different, the resources are different, etc.  But, likewise, you can't make the same films in New York or L.A. you can make in Singapore (or, you know, Bangkok or Manila or Hanoi or any of the other locations within reach here).  

My advice about this is simply: don't come here if your reasons for doing so are going to mean you have to be half-hearted about it.  And this doesn't mean you have to, like, be an expert on Singapore or know all of your films for the rest of your life will be set in Asia or something. All I mean is that this is a tough, demanding program, made more tough and demanding because of the environment. 

Anyway, good luck to everybody.  Happy to answer questions if you have any.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 26, 2008)

Jerry,

Did you interview in person last year or via conference / telephone?  Can you tell us a little about your experience during the proccess?


----------



## heywetried (Mar 26, 2008)

> You cannot make the same films in Singapore you would make in New York or L.A., for example -- the location is radically different, the resources are different, etc.  But, likewise, you can't make the same films in New York or L.A. you can make in Singapore



Could you provide some specific examples on this subject?

Is this related mostly to the setting, or are there other factors. To put it bluntly, What kinds of films *can't* you make in Singapore?

Thanks for offering your insights.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Mar 26, 2008)

I interviewed in New York actually, in person, because the Singapore faculty were all in New York at the time.  I do know at least one student here interviewed by phone.

I applied to New York but was offered an interview for Singapore.  I was extremely elated, on the one hand, just to be considered by Tisch for anything (my background is not in film).  But I had a lot of questions and wasn't entirely sure I wanted to be in Singapore.  One concern I had was simply that my writing was all motivated by experiences in the States, and I didn't know how this would translate to Singapore -- if it even could translate.  (I knew absolutely zilch about Singapore, by the way.)  I've learned that they actually translate quite well -- the themes that interest me are not specific to, say, where I grew up.  In some cases, they actually make more sense here.  

The truth is that I was terrified during my interview, extremely nervous and unable to keep track of what I was saying.  I felt really unable to form a coherent thought or sentence.  When it was over I was sure I'd screwed it up.  And, then, at the same time, I realized how badly I wanted to go.  So I felt like a moron for having brought up so many concerns during the interview -- and this seemed consistent with my normal awful life.  And then, to my amazement, I got in.  It's a tough process and I don't envy any of you.  But it is a good primer for how stressful the program is at times.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Mar 26, 2008)

Heywetried,

Probably the differences will effect you more or less depending on what your priorities are with the medium and what kind of films you want to make.  If the thing that matters most to you (this is just an example) is to do great action sequences with incredible chase scenes, then you can certainly do that here just as well. But if you're dying to make movies about Brooklyn hipsters warming their hands over a stove, then... you know, there is a better place to do that, because then you don't have to fake it so much.

When you point a camera here you see Singapore.  It's not anywhere else.  But I think my last comment was too severe.  You just have to be prepared to work with the real place that is really around you, that's all -- you have to be willing to do that.  I've had several ideas I've decided not to pursue because I know there is a better environment for them.  On the other hand, I've found new ones here, and maybe better ones.    

But things like story structure are definitely not place-specific.  Or maybe they are, I don't know.  

I hope that's a useful answer.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmmm I agree with Bandar and Rarebit about the rambling. In retrospect it does feel like I took control of the interview and did not allow them to talk as much. I just tried to ask a bunch of questions at the end to remedy that (something I regret not doing at my UCLA interview)

If I get accepted, I am still not exactly sure where I am going to go. I have to visit the campus first before I make a decision. In the meantime, it looks like I will be submitting my acceptance to UT-Austin because they gave me a full fellowship and a deadline of April 9th. But if I get into the other schools I still haven't heard the final word from (Singapore, UCLA, USC) then it might definitely change things.

I am torn about Singapore because I've realized that I want to make representative American stories and going to Singapore would definitely change that perspective. I could see the benefits of reaching into international cinema, but for all the films and ideas I've thought of so far...are for mainly American/transnational audiences.


----------



## hexcenteric (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey I'm a Tisch Asia student and I wanted to respond to Allen Ho's last comment.  I had the same concerns, before moving to Singapore.  I was concerned that I was an American who only knew how to tell American stories.  Being here in Singapore has made me critically think about my "Americaness" and though I thought I always knew what it meant to be American, in Singapore, I fully comprehend.

As a result I feel like I can tell clearer "American" stories, because I see what America has and doesn't have that Singapore has or doesn't have... if that makes sense.    

On the flip side, I can also tell Singaporean stories now (something I never thought I'd be able to do), and in a lot of ways those are more interesting, simply because they are fresher.  The films I've made so far have dealt with cultures clashing, surveillance societies and corporate wh0redom.  Those are American stories, but in Singapore you get a new twist on it, and I like that. 

Though Tisch Asia is hard, and there were challenges to forging the way in a country unfamiliar with film shoots, you can totally make American films, they'll just look refreshingly different.  Or, you can also just cast Americans, it's not impossible.

I bring this up because I met a bunch of the applicants at a special dinner/screening of Happiness, and they were some cool people, so I can't wait to get some new faces on our tropical campus!


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally posted by hexcenteric:
> I was concerned that I was an American who only knew how to tell American stories.  Being here in Singapore has made me critically think about my "Americaness" and though I thought I always knew what it meant to be American, in Singapore, I fully comprehend.
> 
> As a result I feel like I can tell clearer "American" stories, because I see what America has and doesn't have that Singapore has or doesn't have... if that makes sense.



hexcenteric, thank you so much for saying this. It's pretty much like telling yourself "I don't fully understand what it means to be happy, without knowing what it's like to feel pain in equal measure". You can't honestly say you really know something without having seen, and sympathizing with, both sides of the thing. The same concept applied to national identity would be "I don't fully understand what it means to be an American, without having lived or traveled outside of America and looking at myself as an American from a foreigner's viewpoint". I love it when ideas/concepts are brought full circle, and I'm glad to see other people tying things together like this in this forum.

This is one of the core reasons why I think being a Tisch Asia grad student would be a phenomenal experience.


----------



## Kirs (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey all, have read this thread and feel that I may be able to help out some of you. I'm a filmmaker from Singapore and I've done quite a few films here. 

Have been following this forum because I applied to study MFA in both Tisch (NY) and Columbia. 

However, anyone with questions about living in Singapore or filmmaking in Singapore, feel free to ask me here.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Kirs,

How much is housing in Singapore for a regular sized one bed room?

I applied to the Tisch Asia program and have already had my interview there.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 4, 2008)

Is anyone else feeling like April 15th is an awful long time away?

It's funny, whenever I mention Singapore along with Graduate School people usually become much more interested in talking about film school - and all in all it makes me even more intrigued by Tisch Asia.  

How is everyone else feeling about Singapore?


----------



## R. Nelson (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never had the chance to really study abroad, but the more I think about Singapore, the more excited I get at the prospect of making movies at an exciting location.

I only applied to three schools, so I've been pretty picky with my choices. I've determined that if I go to make films, I want to go to a school that I really like or I can learn by working and reapplying with the money I saved up.

I get really excited when I talk about the program with everyone I meet.

April 15 is an eternity away.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 5, 2008)

Spoke to someone in Admissions yesterday.  They have made their decisions and will be notifying the people who were accepted beginning next week...

So it sounds like some of us will find out if we were accepted beginning on Monday (April 7th).


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 6, 2008)

Yo Bandar,

If you get accepted are you gonna go to Singapore and check out the campus first?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 6, 2008)

Allen,

It all comes down to AFI's decision as well.  I find out if I got accepted into their directing program on April 15th.  

If I don't get accepted to AFI and I get into Singapore I will be going there.  I won't check out the campus before I move out there though.  But from what I hear, it's an amazingly new campus with state of the art equipment.

I've studied abroad in the past so it won't really be a culture shock for me.  I'd actually be more excited heading out there for the first time when I move out there rather than check it out first.  

Did you go to Singapore for your interview?  Or was that someone else?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Kirs (Apr 6, 2008)

> Bandar Albuliwi



Hey Bandar, it depends on where u're staying. My friend got her place (1 bedroom) for around 150USD? But that was quite out of town.

Renting an apartment in Singapore in the middle of town can be quite expensive. A decently-priced room could go from 400-700USD and I'm not even talking about the whole apartment... just a single room.  

Still quite a bit cheaper than NYC I suppose. Someone told me before that cost of living in Singapore is roughly 75%-80% cost of living in NYC. 

Anyway, I don't check this forum as often as I should, so if you've got any pressing questions, just drop me a mail at caperkirs@gmail.com.


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 6, 2008)

No i havent been to singapore but if I get accepted I am thinking about going to check it out first before I make a decision.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you apply to AFI's directing as well?  Interviewed?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 7, 2008)

Anybody hear anything from Tisch Asia?


----------



## blueskeyes (Apr 7, 2008)

Bandar - 

all quiet so far... would be a dream come true to get a call but I think after all these months of worry and self-doubt I am finally at peace with the things that I cannot control. I am just excited to know where to begin this next chapter... good luck everyone


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 7, 2008)

I know what you mean blueskeyes...

It'll be any day now (they already made their decisions)...  I'll be looking for a 212 number!


----------



## blueskeyes (Apr 7, 2008)

haha exactly... my moments of peace become heart wrenching adrenaline every time my phone rings.


----------



## heywetried (Apr 7, 2008)

> So it sounds like some of us will find out if we were accepted beginning on Monday (April 7th).



Fantastic, now my heart has started racing a week earlier then I'd planned!


----------



## R. Nelson (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by blueskeyes:
> haha exactly... my moments of peace become heart wrenching adrenaline every time my phone rings.



Thank god I'm still in undergrad. I think I'm 2 weeks ahead of my homework just because I keep having to work to get my mind off things.


----------



## Maseiya (Apr 8, 2008)

lol R. Nelson, you've got the right idea.


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> It'll be any day now (they already made their decisions)...  I'll be looking for a 212 number!



That, or a 15+ digit random Singaporean number. I am wondering if they'll call from NY or Singapore...and then I am wondering if it's the former, is it going to be at some random time. In any case, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 8, 2008)

Anybody hear anything?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 8, 2008)

I think that they are still deliberating.  I've reached the point where I sort of enjoy the suspense of waiting - it adds a much more exciting dynamic to my rather dull days of finishing up my 5th year in college.   

Just out of curiosity, any thoughts on the Totalitarian government of Singapore?

Oh, and for those who don't know; there is a showcase of films from Tisch Asia on the NYU Tisch Asia website.


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 10, 2008)

It is Thursday. No response on my part as of yet. Any word from Tisch for you guys?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello everyone    

Don't start worrying if you haven't heard anything yet.  I am sure that NYU is still in the process of deliberation or waiting until next week!


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 10, 2008)

thank you. You are absolutely right, worrying doesn't get you anywhere.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess that I was wrong about next week...

I was just accepted!!!


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!

Here's hoping we'll be classmates!!


----------



## Maseiya (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats Dream! And congrats to someone else I know who will be posting here soon


----------



## R. Nelson (Apr 10, 2008)

How did you find out?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the delayed post, but I received word about two hours ago that I was accepted!

Good luck to everyone else! 

-Bandar


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 10, 2008)

I received a call from Virginia but I wasnt around to pick up. I am assuming it's an acceptance call? I'm suppose to email her and tell her when I am available to answer my phone. Congrats Bandar!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Allen.

It's definetly an acceptance!  Congratulations!


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 10, 2008)

hey guys. just got a call from Virginia for an unofficial acceptance. that is a real acceptance correct? again so cryptic. Super excited and nervous!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

Anybody here waiting on AFI's Directing like myself?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 10, 2008)

So now the question is: who is going to Singapore in fall?

Blueskeyes - have you heard anything?  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.  It seems to me that you've got quite a lot of heart to put into the program!  Let me know when you hear something!

Allen, Bandar, and krosenbe -
  What's the crux of your decisions?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

For me, I think the decision is going to come down to AFI.  

Another big factor will be aid.  If NYU gives me some sort of Financial Aid package it may sway me towards that direction.


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm about to break it down for you guys and I would really love to hear your advice.  I currently live in NYC. I have been here for two years and have developed a lovely life for myself with a great apt, amazing friends and an awesome boyfriend. Prior to living in NYC and post college I moved to China. I was unbelievably inspired by Asia, and think it would be awesome to develop a film career out there, ie. redefine the molds in terms of Americans making Asian films.

But, at the same time I am super torn. My home is in NY, am I ready to leave it?

I am also still torn by the great grad school debate. I grew up in La and know a ton of people in "the industry" (forgive me, I hate that phrase). I know from them that going to film school absolutely does not guarantee your success as a filmmaker. Should we do this or should we do it on our own?

I know this may be controversial but I am curious about all of your thoughts.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 10, 2008)

krosenbe,

I think it comes down to what's important to you. These are definitely tough choices to make that affect the rest of your life. When confronted with these choices, I dig down deep in my heart and say, "What is it really, that matters the most to me?" See if going to Singapore and making films is that thing, or if your boyfriend/New York life is that thing. Either way, it's a great decision to be making--remember that! 

And remember that should you choose to stay in NYC you can definitely still be a filmmaker and keep creating in the medium, I don't think it will harm you.

And should you choose to go to Singapore, there will be tons of new people to meet and experiences to be had. It just matters which one you want more.

My best to you.

louvons


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 10, 2008)

P.S., I'm also a big proponent with examining your "gut" feeling...as in, what is your first reaction when confronted with this decision?

The right choice should feel "right" when you think about it, even if it is a tough choice. As in, you should feel happy and content and good about it. If it feels wrong, and you are nervous, upset, and scared and the thought of it makes you unhappy, generally it's wrong.

Just some thoughts. Either way, I think your future is bright.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

Krosenbe,

It all comes down to who you are as a person.  Do you feel you are ready to get out there and make films?

I, personally, am not.  I haven't lived enough nor have I experimented enough as a filmmaker to get out there and make films.  Sure, I've made a few shorts, but that doesn't make me a filmmaker.  I also live with a girlfriend (who I have been with for almost three years), but if that person loves you - he/she will support any decision you make.

Don't look at going to NYU Singapore as a means to success.  Look at it as a once in a lifetime opportunity to grow as an artist, be inspired by fellow artists, and explore different cultures.

Who konws, maybe you will go out there and be so moved by something that you witness that it will inspire you to write that screenplay which you will one day direct.  

Ask yourself this question - will staying in NYC spark creativity? Or will embarking on a wild adventure across the globe for three years with absolutely no clue as to where it may lead?

To me, the decision is pretty clear.


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 10, 2008)

you are too sweet louvonsalome. Thank you.

I have often hesitated writing on these forums as at times i think they can be a bit of a pissing contest....but, I really appreciate your words.

thanks again


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 10, 2008)

thank you as well Bandar.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 10, 2008)

great words, Bandar. That is some excellent advice there.

And no prob, krosenbe. How much time do you have to make your decision?

So many factors go into this as well, I think it also means knowing yourself as a person. Personally, I know I couldn't go to Singapore, which is why I didn't apply, being so far removed from friends and family and my support network. But that's me and my needs. Someone else, e.g. Bandar, may feel completely different about it, or may feel fine with family and friends being farther removed globally. And that's definitely something to think about.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

> louvonsalome



Which program are you going to be attending again?  Or are you still waiting?


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 10, 2008)

The biggest factor for me is money. If Singapore offers me any aid, it will definitely put some weight into my decision.

So far I've only been accepted to UT and had an interview with UCLA.

I am leaning towards UT because they've offered me an almost full scholarship but if UCLA accepts me,  it will definitely sway my decision.

I agree with the idea of following your "gut" feeling. I am sure that if you chose Singapore, it will change your life (and more than often, change is for the better). It will definitely be different and sometimes hard because of the culture shock and reaching outside your comfort zone, but you have more to gain than anything.

Good luck to all of you when making your choices, and let us all know what youre gonna do!


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Bandar,

It's a waiting game for me, as I'm on the waitling list for NYU's New York campus. I haven't been admitted anywhere else, though I did get a phone interview at USC. We'll see, we'll see!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

louvonsalome,

I hope you get off that waiting list and get accepted!  You sound like a gem.

If you got into NYU and USC which would you choose?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 10, 2008)

krosenbe,

I am so glad that you voiced your questions - I feel that you can't make enormous choices without playing around as the devil's advocate. 

For me, the film industry paying no mind to grad school doesn't matter.  This is due to the fact that I am interested in working outside of the industry.  More to the point, I am much more interested in enhancing my skills as a filmmaker as opposed to finding commercial success (though with some luck they can potentially be interwoven!).  If I was in your position I would weigh the options (all the options) and do some real soul searching.  Just to reiterate what everyone else is saying: any choice you make will be fantastical if your heart is in it.  My best advice is to move forward and make decisions without regrets; every choice you make will have a consequence - be it moving away from home or giving up an offer for grad school -  however it is these very consequences that make each decision so special, so unique.

Best of luck!


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you, Bandar! That would be great, though I'm determined to make film and art regardless of admissions, as I believe in it that much, so we'll see. 

I'd choose NYU over USC. I've lived in L.A. for three years now, and I've made friends and had a whole lot of interesting life experiences, but I've always wanted to live in New York, and I feel the city is calling me.

How about you? All things being equal (aid, etc.), purely on the program itself, which appeals to you more--AFI or Singapore?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

I would have to say AFI's directing program appeals more to me.  I would probably choose that over Singapore. 

Are you living in Los Angeles now?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

Anybody still waiting to hear from NYU Singapore?


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, AFI's program does sound pretty rad. I applied there too, but never heard back from them, so I'm assuming it's a no-go from that one.

I am living in L.A. right now, on the westside. Aren't you here, too? Also, word up on being a fellow trained actor. I am too.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, I live in North Hollywood.  We should meet up for a drink before you head out to NYU! (I'm feeling pretty confident that you will get in, since every year numerous people bail out and go to other schools).


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 10, 2008)

I think I will attempt a trip to Singapore within the next couple of weeks. I think my gut instinct will really sink in upon experiencing the environment.

I am from Sherman Oaks for all of you Los Angeles dwellers. 

Louvonsalome,
i hope you get into NYU. New york is an amazing city, i'd be happy to share the best cheap eats and neighborhood gems if you get in.

good luck.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 10, 2008)

Ditto Louvonsalome,

I was born and raised in New York City and will be more than happy to share any information you need.

(For example, there is an amazing chinese restaurant - silk road restaurant - on Amsterdam and 83rd - that serves all you can drink wine! And food for two is only $25)


----------



## R. Nelson (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> Anybody still waiting to hear from NYU Singapore?



I haven't heard anything yet since my interview  I only applied to NYU, USC (interactive media) and UCF (visual interactive language). I'm still an undergrad, and I'm pretty new to video production (2 years experience) so if I don't get in, I will just have to work more to beef up up my portfolio.


----------



## blueskeyes (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Congratulations to all that have heard! Thanks for the kind words Dream. This thread has been incredibly supportive of each other and I know that this will carry over into a great Tisch class (whoever ends up accepting). Alas, I have not heard Virginia's sweet voice of victory yet. I am gonna give her a call later tonight, did she call from Singapore or New York? Anyways, accepted or waitlisted... I'm gonna follow this through to the end fighting. Send me some good vibes!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello blueskeyes,

    Just to let you know: Virginia called from Singapore.    

1) Hopefully they aren't finished calling

2) Even if they have commenced calling, as you  
   said, the waitlist is still fair game.  I am  
   sure that there will be quite a bit of 
   movement seeing as how it's a new program, 
   most applicants are weighing several top 
   choices, and the fact that going to Singapore 
   isn't as comfortable (as in putting yourself 
   outside of your own comfort zone - which is 
   where, I believe, you have the most room for 
   being yourself and exploring the world) a 
   choice as, say, LA or NYC.  

I also feel that passion and drive pays off.  - I'll send some positive thoughts in your "direction". 

Keep us updated and best regards!!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, and a quick note to those considering the grad school vs. working your way up from boom mic to camera to (hopefully) director:

The beauty of an MFA in film production is that you can teach at a collegiate level (and I am sure a degree from NYU wouldn't hurt either).

Good luck with all of your decisions!


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Bandar, krosenbe! Any information about cool restaurants/fun spots in New York would be most welcome! And thanks for all your well wishes. I hope this application process works out for us all. 

Bandar, we should definitely meet up. I'll private message you to arrange more details, but I have an acting class in North Hollywood on Sunday afternoons, maybe we could grab drinks afterwards?


----------



## spineless (Apr 10, 2008)

I just received The Phonecall from Virginia (so indeed the calls are being made in a period of time). 

I feel honored, but I have to decline, as I have already made up my mind and chosen Columbia. So, I guess that's good news for the waitlisted people.

Congraulations to EVERY ONE of you, for making it this far, you all seem dedicated to an artistic vision, but -more importantly- are extremely supportive and helpful to each other.


----------



## duders (Apr 11, 2008)

> The beauty of an MFA in film production is that you can teach at a collegiate level (and I am sure a degree from NYU wouldn't hurt either).



This isn't necessarily true. A lot of teachers in film school do not have MFA's, some don't even have degrees. However, most of them do have tons of experience.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 11, 2008)

Duders,

In some instances, experience does make up for lack of an MFA (hence, if you are a somewhat accomplished filmmaker).

But in more cases than not, an MFA degree will give you a heads up to teach an introductory Film Production course rather than someone who only holds a BA degree and who has directed a few shorts. I think that is what spineless was referring too.

Best.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 11, 2008)

And the people you find with a lot of experience teaching usually hold an MFA or terminal degree in their field.


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 11, 2008)

having this option may prove to be harder than not even having the option. oy!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 11, 2008)

Still struggling with your decision Krosenbe?


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 11, 2008)

I am going to schedule a flight out there. Quite drastic, but, I really need to see it.

I just spoke with an admissions rep about the process of moving to Singapore which seems rather daunting. We all have a lot to think about.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 11, 2008)

Krosenbe,

When do you feel like heading out there?


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 11, 2008)

Bandar,

 I am hoping to go out at some point within the next few weeks. Just emailed Virginia to figure out a convenient time. Although, it is costly I think it is worth it. As many of you said, gut feeling and gut impression is essential.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 11, 2008)

I may actually head out there myself to check it out before making any drastic decisions.  I have a ton of American Airlines miles.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 11, 2008)

keep me posted. I am glad that you are considering it.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 11, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## R. Nelson (Apr 13, 2008)

I was just wondering if anybody has heard about being rejected or waitlisted from NYU Singapore. I know there's still time until April 15th, but I haven't heard anything on my end.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Bandar and krosenbe-


I'm thinking about flying out soon myself.  Any news on when the two of you are visiting Singapore?  I'm pretty sure I may try to go later this week or next.

Hope all is well!


----------



## MEaroundtheworld (Apr 13, 2008)

To those who have been notified about their acceptance:
First, congratulations!
Second, what type of number appeared on the caller ID? Was it a foreign number, was it blocked, etc?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of heading out there in like two weeks.  You guys want to plan a group trip?


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 13, 2008)

Bandar and Rarebit,

Just got an email from someone in student services. She suggested coming in on the week of the 28th, I am sure you will be receiving a similar email soonish. I'll look into tickets tomorrow.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 13, 2008)

Was it a generic e-mail she sent?  Or in response to something you wrote?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 14, 2008)

A group trip could be great - in a way, the other students in the class are as important as the location (especially when you think about them in terms of collaborators).  We should at least try to have our trips overlap so that we can get some lunch, or a drink, or even try to sit in on a class, or hang out with current students together.

I've studied abroad before, but this is perhaps the hardest decision I have had to make...

Oh, Bandar, if you get any news from AFI let us know!


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 14, 2008)

Bandar,

Her email was in response to my email. 

Rarebit,

Where did you live abroad?

Bandar and Rarebit,
I hope that we have a fair amount of time to make our final decisions post trip. I would love some time to soak everything in before coming back to the states and without the pressure of making a big commitment while still abroad.

take care.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 14, 2008)

I studied in both Cairo and Athens (I spent a semester in each place).


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

I've studied in Germany (Munich) and in Spain (Valencia).


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll be sure to keep you guys posted regarding AFI.  I should find out either today or tomorrow whether or not I was accepted.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 14, 2008)

It's ironic/fateful that my 4 min silent film proposal application to Tisch in NYC was based on an event in Korean history - so in a way it seems fitting that I may end up in Singapore.


Bandar - which was your favorite place - Germany or Spain?

I would have to say Egypt holds my heart more than Greece.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

I would have to say Spain.  The culture, atmosphere, etc... it was just the most amazing experience ever...

Even if I get accepted into AFI, I will still be torn between NYU...

This is going to be a VERY VERY hard decision...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

Where do you go to school now Dream?  What major, etc?

I feel we should get to know one another since we will possibly be future classmates!


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 14, 2008)

Y'alls I studied in Russia and China. For some odd reason I have always found myself in communist or post communist countries. Also figures that I was considered for the Singapore program, as most of my writing samples were about China.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

I think there is a pattern going on here...

Seems like the people who were accepted have spent some time abroad.

Anybody think it's just a coincidence?


----------



## spineless (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually haven't left Athens, ever. Which makes me both excited and terrified of studying abroad.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm very excited to know that the class is going to be very diverse!  

I'm a first-generation Arab-American (my parents are Jordanian).  I think NYU structured it this way.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 14, 2008)

I go to school at the University of Colorado in Boulder.

I have 3 majors:

Film Critical Studies
Film Production
Classical Civilizations(that is if I pass Latin!)

I feel pretty lucky that I made it through the gauntlet of NYU with a heavy background in avant garde cinema, yet narrative is where my heart lies!

I think that Tisch Asia seems to lean towards those who have experience abroad.  It makes sense seeing as how the program is a bit of a pressure cooker on its own - throwing in a foreign country could be hard for those who haven't been abroad (though that's not to say that those who haven't been abroad wouldn't do well).


----------



## heywetried (Apr 14, 2008)

Perhaps. I am a white middle-American from Minneapolis with a generally unremarkable cultural history (although my personal history is fairly interesting/unique). I've never studied abroad (A health condition partially impedes my ability to travel for extended periods and I eventually lost any passion I might have had for it, although I'm not unable to, nor fully set against it, of course).

I was interviewed but not accepted (not as far as I know, anyway), but I don't think I could begrudge NYU for using international experience and cultural diversity as a criteria (if they did), nor could I justifiably blame my vanilla background for not getting accepted.

Since I was interviewed, I had about as equal of a shot as those who were accepted. That's my opinion.

Of course, once AFI decisions come tomorrow I may feel differently.  I wonder what others think.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

AFI...

(Drum Rolls)

...


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 14, 2008)

Good luck to all of the AFI prospects.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

I just got the call from AFI, I've been accepted into their Directing program!

wow...


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 14, 2008)

May I be the first to say CONGRATULATIONS!!

What's your gut feeling on the decision at hand.  Will you still visit Singapore?

Heywetried,
  I can't stress it enough, but the waitlist is fair game.  I think that diversity involves all spectrums - even those who haven't been abroad!  I love your outlook and hope that you get good news from AFI!

Spineless-
Are you going to Tisch Asia in the fall?


----------



## spineless (Apr 14, 2008)

No, Dream of a Rabit Fiend, I am planning to go to Columbia Film MFA. It was my number one school. 

I was having second thoughts, because two friends of  mine will be at CalArts next year, plus, I like the school's philosophy, it has some professors-directors I admire and very original courses.

I was also amazed with the program at Tisch Asia; the professors, who interviewed me, gave me its synopsis, and it sounded great: structured, varied and very intensive.

After a lot of research at the web, talking to students, staring at the wall for a long time thinking, I decided to stick to my original plan. I think it suits me best.

What do you guys think about Tisch Asia? Todd Solondz's visit/workshop really adds a lot of  credit to the school -I am a fan!

Dream, in which Greek university did you study and what?


----------



## Frodo24 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey there everyone,

Have been curiously reading the posts on here. I applied and was accepted for Tisch Asia around the same time as you all. I am from New Zealand and flew all the way over there just to have a look at the place a couple of weeks ago. I really liked Singapore and could see myself being there - but I am currently struggling with the decision as I'm not quite sure how I'm going to pay for the course and live at the same time. Should money be no object? It would be an amaazing opportunity but I am seriously wondering how it's going to work financially speaking! Others thoughts about this? Loans supplemented with little scholarships here and there?

Congrats to everyone on here who made it through so far 

T.


----------



## Siddharth (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi! I am from New Delhi, India and have been accepted to Tisch Singapore. I have been reading quite a few posts about those with some international education being selected to the program .... prior to the interview at Singapore, I had not even traveled outside India 
Also, how s everone planning to raise money for the Film education. That is the biggest immediate concern I have....!


----------



## R. Nelson (Apr 16, 2008)

For those who haven't heard back yet...

Got this email:

Dear Graduate Film Applicant,

Please be advised that notification regarding your status with NYU Tisch School of the Arts Asia is being processed and sent out from the Tisch Graduate Admissions office in New York. If you have not received your notification as yet, you should receive it before the end of the week.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.

All the best,
Virginia


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I am new to this topic thread.  Currently, I am wait listed to NYU's Dramatic Writing MFA program in NYC.  I just received an email inviting me to be placed on the wait list to the Tisch Asia program.  What does anyone make of this?  I live in NYC and the program here would be great, but the prospect of somewhere new and exciting seems appealing.  I had not considered this before.  Thoughts anyone?  The email says being on the wait list for Tisch Asia would NOT affect my standing on the wait list for Tisch NYC. thanks!


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 16, 2008)

Luverboy,

 If you are open to the possibility of going, then of course you should put yourself on the Tisch Asia waitlist. There is no harm in it. I also live in NYC and was recently accepted into the production tract of the Asia program. I initially applied for the NY campus and was hit from left field when I was asked to consider Asia. Its a tough call, but, Asia does offer a new environment for inspiration, and that is pretty cool.


----------



## heywetried (Apr 16, 2008)

Allow me to translate...



> Please be advised that notification regarding your _rejection from_ NYU Tisch School of the Arts Asia is being processed and sent out from the Tisch Graduate Admissions office in New York. If you have not received your _rejection_ as yet, you should receive it before the end of the week.
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me, _even though I pretty much sealed your fate right here, so stop calling already!_
> 
> ...



Ha!


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 16, 2008)

I received the same email about notifications being processed and sent out. I got an acceptance call and this email so I think that it might just mean everyone, acceptance or rejection...


----------



## heywetried (Apr 16, 2008)

Right, it's probably just a measure to reduce the number of phone calls they receive (yes, I know, it says "not to hesitate" with questions, but they always say that).

However, additionally, for those of us know already know we would have heard of an acceptance by now, the message is rather stark and amounts to hair-splitting.

It just comes off as a little insensitive.

I mean, when I was asked if I wanted to be considered for Tisch Asia, the email also included a flat out rejection from the NYC campus, so why does my final rejection (or waitlist status, perhaps) need to be sent via snail-mail at all?

Why didn't the email we all got just have our status in it?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 16, 2008)

Spineless,
  I think it's great you are going to Columbia (wow what a program!).  I went to a school called College Year in Athens - it focuses mainly on Classics and isn't integrated with a Greek University (though I wish it had been).

Frodo,
  I am heading for the route of loans (unless by some miracle I get a big scholarship).  It's rather scary thinking of all that debt, but to me it's worth it.  It's such a personal choice and it's very hard to make.  Some would argue that you should just take all that money and make a film, but I'm opting for more training.

luverbouy,

Definitely take that option.  The more choices you have the better!  It's worth considering.  Honestly, I was wary of the Singapore program initially, but have become exponentially excited about it.  And you have a much better chance of getting accepted if you are on two lists as opposed to just one.  


Is anyone visiting Singapore during the week of the 28th?


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Dream of a Rarebit Fiend and krosenbe,
Thanks for being so positive about the program.  I don't know  anything about the Dramatic Writing program at Tisch Asia, as I had not looked into it--I did not even apply to that program (in my mind, maybe NYU sees that differently).  I am curious about instructors as they are not listed on the website.  If anyone does visit in the next month or so could you check out the Dramatic Writing program; get the ground-level 411 and report back here?  That would be great.  Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 18, 2008)

I just booked my ticket to visit Singapore!  Is anyone else planning on going?

Cheers!


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes!

I'll be there from the 29th to the 5th.

Cheers.


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 21, 2008)

Did anyone else receive the acceptance package?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Siddharth (Apr 21, 2008)

hi...hws everyone thinking of financing their tisch singapore education?? do u get loans in singapoe for international students? i m from new delhi and will be joining the production program.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey krosenbe,
   I'm arriving on the 30th and will stay until the 4th.  I would love to meet up with you - if not on Friday on campus then any other time.  

I haven't received my packet as of yet, but I'm hoping that it comes in the mail today!

Siddharth,
  I am paying with loans,but I'm not sure about loans for international students.  You should contact financial aid.

Cheers!


----------



## MEaroundtheworld (Apr 21, 2008)

I got an e-mail today saying that I'm on the wait list. Anyone else continuing the waiting game?


----------



## blueskeyes (Apr 21, 2008)

MEaroundtheworld -

Also on the waiting list... any guesses on how many are on the list? I like my odds a lot better when there are 10 to 15 folks on the list versus everyone else and their dog that was interviewed! Best of luck to you. Dream and Krosenbe, enjoy your trip to Singapore! Try and catch up with Claude O'Steen and Warren Tessler. They were great guys who went out of their way to make me feel welcome. I'd be interested in sharing experiences with you all upon your return.

Best.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm still waiting on my acceptance packet, to see how much Financial aid I'm getting, possible scholarships, etc...

But there is a great possibility that I will decline the acceptance since I was accepted into the Directing program at AFI.

So there is hope for at least 1 person on the waitlist...

Best,

Bandar


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 21, 2008)

Rarebit,
For sure, I'll catch you at the campus on Friday. Look forward to meeting you.

Blueskeyes,
I am curious to hear more about your experiences in Singapore. Did you get to explore much of the city/country? Would love to hear more specifics about your visit. I am actually thinking about spending a day or so in Malaysia or Indonesia.

Btw...as many of you know a lot of people on this forum are quite skeptical about the Singapore campus...and reasonably so. Personally after doing extensive research, I think it seems like an awesome opportunity. Not many grad students afterall get to shoot in a variety of countries throughout South east Asia.

Take it easy.


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 21, 2008)

This question is for all of us on wait-lists. What is the final deadline for replies to offers of admissions? I'm on wait lists for Dramatic Writing, both NYC and Asia.


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 21, 2008)

To all of those people on the waitlist, I think a lot of people will not be accepting their invitation to the school because of the huge distance that they may have to move. I think there is a great deal of hope for you.


----------



## MEaroundtheworld (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder if all of the people who were interviewed and not directly accepted were placed on the wait list. It would seem to make sense. That way they wouldn't have to send out any flat out rejections. That's a little pessimistic I suppose. I'm glad that there is still a possibility for those of us still hanging in there.


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 21, 2008)

I got my acceptance packet in the mail today. I was offered a $7500 scholarship...which barely dents the 40k price tag. Did anyone else hear anything about their financial aid?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Allen,

I should hopefully be receiving mine soon (am in LA).

Did they offer you any other amount of aid?  Loan information?  etc...?


----------



## blueskeyes (Apr 21, 2008)

Krosenbe -

To speak a little on my experience. Most of my free time was spent in the ethnic neighborhoods of Singapore. Little India, Chinatown, Bugis Street. I sat in Buddhist Temples and Marketplaces. I ate with locals and Expats. I didn't spend much time in parts of the city catered to tourists because as a filmmaker I wanted to get a clear sense of the diversity of opportunities for storytelling in Singapore. As a result of my excursions I realized that the city is rich in vibrant colors, diverse people, and unique stories. The trees are even there own character (you will know what I am talking about when you see it.) 

On the negative, it is hot and humid... all the time. It rains... all the time. It is a small country, which could get a bit claustrophobic. However, the close proximity to some 30 unique countries is incredibly appealing to me. I particularly enjoyed the cuisine. Try chicken rice, beef satay, stingray, and chicken jalmaze. The stingray and chicken rice are native to Singapore. I stayed at the Parkroyal on Kitchener road (literally next door to little india). Some of the current students took me out to Loof bar which was a lot of fun as well.

The school, students, and faculty were fantastic  (but I will let you discover that yourself).

Enjoy your trip. PM me if you have any more questions. Also, check out the guy on Bugis Street with the golden cowboy hat. He is the guiness book world record holder for crushing the most amount of walnuts in his hand in one minute... wrap your head around that.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone!

For all you wait-listers: the decision deadline on my application is May 15th (For Film Production) so you shouldn't have too much time to wait to hear about movement of the wait list.  I wonder if they would tell you how many people are on the waiting list (it wouldn't hurt to ask!). Good luck to all of you - hopefully we'll all be classmates in the Fall! 

krosenbe,
   It'll be so nice to meet you!  I can't wait to compare notes on Singapore.

Allen,
  Is your scholarship renewable?  I was offered 10,000 for each year.

blueskeyes,
  Thanks for the info on Singapore - it's really helpful.  The Stingray definitely has me pretty interested.


----------



## R. Nelson (Apr 23, 2008)

I got the email saying I was waitlisted too. The letter asked us not to call about our position on the list because it's against department policy.

I wonder how large the list is and if anybody else on this board is leaning to go to Singapore.

I'll be the first one graduating with a Digital Media Production degree from Tulane, so being a part of a new program isn't a new thing for me. The perks of individual attention from Faculty offset some of the disadvantages of being a "guinea pig."

I'm sure Singapore will be a big adventure and a good opportunity for those who choose to embark on it.


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 24, 2008)

Rarebit,

What is your name? I'm Kate. Just want to make sure that I will be addressing the right person next Friday. I am getting excited!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Kate,
   My real name is Claire.  I am very excited as well - I really can't wait!

Oh, and I've been contacting a few current students and am hoping to meet up with them on Friday. Maybe we could all hang out!


To all the wait-listers:  I think Bandar declined his offer, or is in the process - so it sounds as though at least one of you will be accepted!
Cheers!


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Claire,

 I always thought you were a dude. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 24, 2008)

Ditto!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 24, 2008)

Claire,

Did NYU offer you a scholarship?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 24, 2008)

And I will be declining my offer to NYU next week, as soon as I send in my deposit for AFI.  So someone will get accepted off the waitlist then!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 24, 2008)

I received a scholarship as well. I am under the impression that most accepted were provided aid.


----------



## krosenbe (Apr 24, 2008)

Claire,

 What have the people you have spoken with said about the program...is there anyway we can exchange numbers?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 24, 2008)

That's hilarious!  I always loved the element of surprise.  Hooray for red herrings and cleverness (they sure make Hitchcock's films fun to watch)!

Bandar - congratulations on your AFI decision!  I really think that it's a fantastic choice - what a heavy hitter of a school.

Oh, and NYU offered me a scholarship of 10,000.  To be honest, this is a big surprise - I was expecting quite a bit less - but who am I to argue!

Kate,
   Just to let you know, I sent you a message with my contact info.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 24, 2008)

Claire,

Thanks for the congratulations!  I wish you all the best in Singapore, and am looking forward to seeing your work!

Are you on facebook?  If so, add me:  Bandar Albuliwi (I think I'm the only one with that name on Facebook).


----------



## Siddharth (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi!
I got my acceptance mail from the admissions office 10 days ago. I was also informed that any news about scholarships will soon follow. I am yet yet yet to receive any information about the same. When you say that you get XYZ amount of scholarship, does it mean that it is for the entire duration combined, or is it for each year and renewable every year??

Is anyone who is not a Singapore local planning to take a study loan from Singapore? If yes, could you please share some more detail??


----------



## Frodo24 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

From what I understand it's to be split over the fall/spring semester of the first year, and is renewable every year provided you don't get alot more money from elsewhere and maintain your grades.

What do you know of Singapore loans? Is it poss for international students to take out SGD loans rather than from the US?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 27, 2008)

I think the majority of loans you take out will be coming from your home country, rather than Singapore itself.  If you are a U.S citizen the loans will be coming from the U.S.  

Scholarships, however, are yours for the entire duration of the program, given you aren't presented with another fellowship, grant, teaching assistantship, etc.

I think the only way you would be able to take out a loan from Singapore is if you are a resident of Singapore.  Not completely sure though!

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Siddharth (Apr 28, 2008)

i think how i asked it was a little ambiguous..i myself dont know how to get loans fron singapore... but taking a loan from anywhere outside india is good...the banks wont fleece u with their rate of interest..


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (May 14, 2008)

So who on the forum is going to Singapore in the fall?!!

Count me in.


(Hey Blueskeyes-any news on the waitlist?)


----------



## luverbouy (May 17, 2008)

Hey. Singapore-- I'm going!  Working out details, lots to do.  Looking for more money.  Anyone seen a complete breakdown of ALL COSTS?  I see tuition, but looking for books, insurance everything.  Anyone?


----------



## blueskeyes (May 20, 2008)

Dream -

Awesome, I am glad you are going. How was your experience with your visit to Singapore. No news yet on the waitlist. I am currently traveling through Mexico and Central America doing Volunteer work so phone and internet contact is spotty.

Good luck with everything. Here is to the stories we write... may some of them be true


----------



## R. Nelson (May 20, 2008)

The waitlist is more agonizing since we don't know where we stand in it. UCF wants me to to tell them by the end of this month, so I hope we hear something from them soon.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 20, 2008)

I declined NYC Singapore's offer this week, so someone should be getting off the waitlist soon.  It was for the MFA in Production program.


----------



## R. Nelson (May 29, 2008)

I just got a call saying that I was accepted off the waitlist, so now I have a big decision to make right now between my cheap safety and my (I'm sure ) expensive dream school.


----------



## MEaroundtheworld (May 29, 2008)

I received a call tonight about being accepted off the wait list as well. This is exciting; it definately opens up an amazing door of opportunity!

R. Nelson, oongratulations! Our of curiosity, what is the safety school that you are considering?


----------



## MEaroundtheworld (May 29, 2008)

R. Nelson - Sorry, I evidently missed the end of your earlier post. From that I'm assuming UCF is your safety school. Well, I wish you the best in your decision making process. You have two very good options.


----------



## blueskeyes (May 31, 2008)

Friends,

I have been accepted off the waitlist as well. Have not accepted my offer as of yet, randomly checked my voicemail as I am in Guatemala and don't use a phone. 

Anyways, This is a wonderful feeling.

Anyone looking for a roommate?

Greg


----------



## R. Nelson (May 31, 2008)

Congrats MEaroundtheworld and blueskyes!

I think it's going to be a yes to Singapore. Due to my academic schedule with a last minute switch from engineering I never had a chance to really live and study in a foreign country. 

Will it be a problem to get a student visa this close to the first day of classes or will the acceptance packet give me more information about the process?

How many people typically have been sharing a single apartment?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad to hear all the happy news!  CONGRATS!!

I'm looking forward to seeing all of you in the fall!

-CLaire


----------



## itsmazhar (Feb 12, 2011)

sorry guys to revive an old thread but i thought the recent Tisch thread was not asia specific so if i could throw some questions regarding the interview/rejection email. I applied to NYU tisch asia on 31st dec 2010. when can i expect rejection email/interview notification? Can i mail/call them and ask about the expected dates?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## sid3sg (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey,

I just received an interview offer this weekend for the Producing program. I've schedule my interview for this Thursday (Feb 24), which, frankly, is nerve-wracking as I am a complete newbie to interviews.

Anyone have any advice to what to expect? I read somewhere that they ask you to come up with a story on the spot, but that's just for Film Production applicants right. I haven't really come across any Producing applicants/students at Tisch Asia on this forum -- would be great if you could give a heads up.

Thanks!


----------



## Thatguy (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in the same boat for Digital Arts and Animation. Could someone possibly give me a heads up on what to expect? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## train^dragon (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone who applied for TISCH ASIA in film production got an interview invitation?


----------



## Liao Kai-Yau (Feb 25, 2011)

I received a request for an interview on February 20. I interview March 9. I applied for film production concentration producing.  

Any advice on how I should go about the interview? Are they looking for producing applicants to strictly adhere to producing or is it ok to mention that I also write and direct and would like to do so?

Also can anyone shed some light on NYU itself? Are they proponents of auteur? Can I mention that I like NYU because it is a more technical school?

Thanks


----------



## itsmazhar (Feb 28, 2011)

I interview on march 9th. I applied for film directing program. Any advice on how to prepare for the interview?


----------



## train^dragon (Mar 4, 2011)

I did the interview with TISCH ASIA on March 3 via Skype. Mine was like only seventeen mins. They showed me a photo and asked me to come up with a story. I feel that the interview was kind of quick. Should I be worried?


----------



## jameschristianj (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey All, 

I had my interview for the Tisch Asia International Producing program last week.  It went fairly well as far as I can tell - although I think I may have over-prepared in writing down every conceivable question I thought they would ask... It was a good exercise for me personally, but in practice it just made it hard for me to answer any question with any relative degree of succinctness.

In any case, the interviewers seemed very casual.  I met and spoke with Gillian Gordon last year and she seemed very personable.

Sounds like results for that program will be in by the end of March or first week of April at the latest.

Best Luck to all.

I've been in touch with several of the current International Producing Students and they were very kind.


----------



## Africana (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I got my interview notification for Directing on March 3 and had my interview yesterday March 9 at 4.30 Sin time. What time did you March 9 peeps go? I had mine via skype. There is really no way I could have prepared for it, I also had practiced some q's but that made it harder cause i freaked out when i realized i forgot to mention some other things that make me different. Plus it way via skype and I couldn't see them but they could see me so I couldn't gauge what they were thinking.

SIGH. Anyway do you guys remember the admissions process the explained at the start of the interview? After this who is going to make the final list, since different people interviewed students and other people pre-screened the semi finalists?


----------



## Liao Kai-Yau (Mar 10, 2011)

Had my interview in-person for film production concentration producing. 
To be honest it was quite intimidating. Interviewed with Michael Burke and 2 others - they were totally expressionless, no feedback verbally or facially to my answers. They did not ask about my portfolio or current projects. I sat down and they immediately asked me to tell a story based off of picture. It was pretty much all a blur, all in all I guess there's always next year.
For those wondering about Singapore, the general perception of this "clean cut" city is totally false.  There is definitely a gritty underbelly to it all: classism is predominant, prostitution is rampant, drug trade can be found trafficked by gangsters. ****ty weed can be found for ~$100/quarter for those that indulge.
BTW, it is brutally hot/humid all year round. I was told there are 3 seasons in Singapore - hot, hotter, and hottest.
@Africana - From what I remember the admissions process is that interviewees made it past 2 rounds of screening and the interviewers are not familiar with creative portfolio. No idea how/who is going to make final list.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been a long-time lurker here, but felt I had to share my experience/or add to the shared feeling of misery and anxiety after the interview. 
My interview was on March 3rd (Film Production - directing/notified Feb 21st) via Skype with Michael Burke, Carlos Siguion-Reyna, and a British woman (Liz Landers?). They started off by saying that they were not familiar with my portfolio and the creative materials I sent, which surprised me. It was very intimidating since they remained totally expressionless. It was also rather strange seeing three people behind a desk in my Skype window or just being in such a formal situation when Skyping.It lasted about twenty-three minutes and that was it.
Ever since I've had the interview I've been sort of freaking out because I really want to go to Tisch Asia and overall I feel that they were not really interested. But oh well...we'll see!
It would be interesting to know how they make the final cut, since our interviewers were not familiar with our portfolio. 
For me it would be rather dramatic if everything would depend on the interview.
Does anybody have any insight into the process after the interview?

@Africana: I'm from the Netherlands as well


----------



## butterflymcqueen (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought I would post since, I had a very similar experience with the Tish Asia interview. They too also said they were not familiar with my portfolio materials before interviewing me and I thought it was strange, since some of the questions they ask are asked for in the application process. It felt cold and impersonal, and I felt like I was bombing it completely, so I felt pretty bad after wards. When I was telling them about my dramatic story idea, she asked me if it was a "comedy" I feel like they should just have interviews in l.A., NYC and singapore with alumni, industry people, past faculty etc...who are familiar with your application. I think they could get a better idea of who you are as a storyteller and as a person. This felt like I was defending a thesis and I was left wondering if the whole school is like this "experience." I got accepted to USC on the bright side, so I am not feeling completely horrible about the interview.


----------



## butterflymcqueen (Mar 11, 2011)

Part 2 - They asked me the hardest thing I have ever experienced in life and I sort of froze because there are tons of difficult things, but did I want to share them with 3 complete strangers via skype for their judgement....ahhh no! Other questions beyond the story were: give 3 images of sorrow, describe the one film you want to make in this lifetime, what would you do if you could not make films, what did I know about Singapore and why did I want to study film in Singapore. If I remember the rest I will post them.


----------



## Africana (Mar 14, 2011)

@train^dragon yeah my interview was also pretty short 19 mins, i also paniced at the end when i saw the time, but i guess 30 mins is the max they allocate per person and if they have got what they need it's best it short and sweet.

thanks to everyone for their feedbacks about their interviews and thanks Liao Kai-Yau for answering my q. 

i think we all had similar experiences... yeah the whole i'm not familiar with your portfolio thing really makes the interview hard cause i tried to bring points from my personal statement and but couldn't cause they were asking specific questions. i really hope that whoever makes the final cut takes all parts of the process into consideration.

i also had a meltdown after the interview cause i realized wow i really want this and i felt like i just made a total mess of it.

@butterflymcqueen congrats on USC! what program did u apply for?

i found the 3 images of sorrow hard to come up with and when i couldn't see the picture they wanted me to describe again they asked me to describe 3 images of sorrow/pain so i felt i was stuck with the same question so i blanked and probably gave 2.

other q's they asked me were like butterflymcqueen's why singapore? what would you do if your couldn't make films?  etc.

@Vagabond cool which part of NL are you from?

i hope we all get good news soon!


----------



## Dafness (Mar 14, 2011)

I felt like this interview was really really difficult. I don't think the questions were designed for them to learn about who I am as a person.  I thought the questions were tricky. I worked on my application materials for months, and put a lot of thought into the stories. During the interview they expected me to think quickly and come up with stories, and that is really difficult for me. I don't know if that is what they are looking for in a directing student, someone who can come up with stories quickly. Overall, I didn't leave this interview feeling good about my chances.


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations Butterflymcqueen for getting into USC! Some people I know are currently in the program and they're enjoying it a lot.

It's kind of hard for me to remember what exactly they asked me, because I have been thinking about it too much. They started off with their introductory talk (congrats on making it this far + we don't know your portfolio), then Why Tisch Asia? The picture, What films do you want to make?, describe a room in your house, which movie would you like to have made/which movies have influenced you, describe three images of silence and I think that was about it. 
They did not ask me any questions about Singapore or what I would do if I couldn't make films. Nor did they ask me anything regarding the creative materials of the portfolio. But on the other hand, I might have been rambling on. 
The most frustrating part of the interview was coming up with better answers afterwards. But I guess that will always be the case. 
Anyway I hope we will all get the chance to attend.. and hear so soon

@ Africana I live near Rotterdam, but spend most of my time in Amsterdam.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an interview next week! EXCITED and ANXIOUS! It seems everyone got slightly different questions. Should be interesting b/c I'm not sure what to expect...


----------



## LydiaJC (Mar 16, 2011)

I had an interview for Dramatic Writing about 3 weeks ago. About 3 minutes ago I recieved a call offering me a place. Anyone else for DW heard anything?


----------



## train^dragon (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats! LydiaJC

I did an interview for production/directing. So far haven't heard anything. From what I know, they are still interviewing people for directing.


----------



## LydiaJC (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks train^dragon!

I had quite a long gap between my interview and my acceptance so to anyone still waiting to hear I wouldn't be discouraged. With schools I think no news is often good news.


----------



## train^dragon (Mar 16, 2011)

That's true. Are you going to accept the offer?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 16, 2011)

hi. i'm an international applicant for tisch new york and i found out last night that i was accepted (production/directing). 

i'm writing here because i had a similar interview experience to what some of you have described. it was on skype, and it was HORRIBLE. i had technical issues galore. on top of that they asked me a tricky storytelling question where i just froze. it was excruciating. i definitely didn't give them a better idea of who i was. i was sure i'd blown it.

reading some of your experiences, i know exactly how some of you felt after the interviews.

so i'm just writing to say - don't lose heart! they do tell us at the beginning that the interview isn't the only criteria in their final selection. 

all the best to each and every one of you.


----------



## stevent (Mar 22, 2011)

I had my interview last night for directing. I thought it went pretty well... 

That was until they forgot to hang up after the interview was over(!) so I sat in mild horror they ripped me apart pretty good for about 10 minutes. They essentially said they thought I was a nice kid and would make a great collaborator but they were underwhelmed with my ability to give them clear cut stories ripe with details on the spot for the events/photograph/scenarios they presented. My responses came off as dull and generic to them.

My advice would be to tell vivid stories. Give them details and spare no expense to paint vibrant pictures with your words. Give them UNIQUE narratives, not just a concept, gist, brief outline or nugget as I did or you'll be considered more bland than water.

Had I known this going in, it would've been a whole different ballgame. It was  _really_ tough to hear them label me as such, as I obviously disagree with their assessment of my creativity. But on the bright side, now I know what to emphasize and work on for future apps/interviews assuming I'm fortunate to advance to this stage again. 

I hope sharing this doesn't put me on some blacklist, but I hope my experience helps someone else realize their dream. Looks like mine will have to wait at least another year.

Cheers.


----------



## Dafness (Mar 22, 2011)

wow @stevent, thanks for sharing. I thought my interview went terribly, so I can only imagine what they said about me after. I def learned a lot from it though, and it helped me going into my next interview, which I felt went well (keepin fingers crossed on that one). Anyway, good luck with the next round of apps!


----------



## ATown (Mar 27, 2011)

Huh.  I interviewed last week for Dramatic Writing, and they asked literally no storytelling or image questions.  They talked AT me for 30 minutes, describing the program.  I was terrified that I would have to put on a dog and pony show at 4 AM, but it was hardly an interview.  It was like they were trying to sell the program to me, rather than the other way around.

I'm not sure if this is specific to DW (tho, if you were to ask storytelling questions, you would ask them to the writers), or if they didn't care enough about my application to ask questions, or if they already liked me enough to not need to ask storytelling questions, or if they saw this message board and realized that bizarre questions weren't really useful. 

I'm flummoxed, quite frankly.  But Tisch Asia is pretty far from my top choice, so I'm not terribly concerned.  I just wanted to see if anyone else had my experience.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Mar 27, 2011)

ATown, I didn't have your experience. Like most others, I was asked to describe images and tell them a story that was passed down in my family, etc. It only lasted about 14 minutes. 

I don't know how to feel about that...


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, and I applied for Film. So maybe Dramatic Writing is different.


----------



## Africana (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats LydiaJC! And thank you RacerX for encouraging us and congrats on getting in 

stevent thanks for sharing your experience i hope you get in! that sounds brutal. as RacerX said they consider other aspects too so don't loose hope! plus im pretty sure they think im insane for not mentioning that i couldn't seem them during the interview (via skype) i thought it was the interview style and not a tech glitch. so i've been beating myself over that ridiculous assumption. but yeah for my own sanity i need to get over it.

good luck everyone. p.s. did u guys get a survey about your experience applying for tisch asia?


----------



## itsmazhar (Mar 28, 2011)

@africana

I think its a common mail. I too got the survey.


----------



## itsmazhar (Mar 30, 2011)

anyone got acceptance/rejection for direction in tisch asia?


----------



## ATown (Mar 30, 2011)

Accepted for DW yesterday!


----------



## itsmazhar (Mar 30, 2011)

congrats .. Atown.. i was asking about direction.


----------



## birdie7 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all. I'm new to this forum. I applied for directing as well and am waiting to hear. 

Wishing all of us the best of luck! I know I really want to go.


----------



## itsmazhar (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone got into tisch asia for MFA in film direction yet?


----------



## train^dragon (Apr 6, 2011)

Still waiting too...


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Apr 6, 2011)

During my interview, I was told we would get a decision in mid-April. I think we'll hear something on or around April 15th.

We just gotta hang in there!!


----------



## Liao Kai-Yau (Apr 7, 2011)

Missed a call from Virginia this morning. She left a voicemail and asked me to send her an email with a good time to call back....I applied for Film Production.


----------



## itsmazhar (Apr 7, 2011)

Great news then... congrats ..definitely a selection


----------



## train^dragon (Apr 7, 2011)

Just received a call from Virginia. I got in for film production!


----------



## birdie7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats! Train^dragon and Liao Kai- Yau!! 

I hope I get a phone call soon too...


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Apr 7, 2011)

CONGRATS guys!!!!

I'm still waiting on my call, too, birdie7.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## itsmazhar (Apr 7, 2011)

@train^dragon: congratulations  ..what date did you interview?


----------



## blamereggie (Apr 7, 2011)

So I'm a first time poster here and have been floating around the forums for some time now.  I refused to post before because everything that I would've said has already been said.

Anyways, I also just got a call saying that I got into the Film program and apparently Virginia has been trying to call me since Tuesday.  So calls have been going out atleast from then.

Still, my number 1 school is Columbia which I believe I'm waitlisted at.  So if I do get into there, I'll let them know right away to open up a spot for someone that really wants to go.


----------



## train^dragon (Apr 7, 2011)

@itsmazhar Thanks. I interviewed on march 2nd via skype in the states.


----------



## birdie7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone else hear anything? 

The wait continues... trying to stay positive. 

Congrats all who have been accepted so far!!!


----------



## Dafness (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got a call from Virginia. I'm in!


----------



## Africana (Apr 8, 2011)

congrats you guys for getting in! 

the wait for me still continues. i'm confused tho about the notifying process cause i got an email from Virginia saying that they are making decisions beginning of April and by the 9th they will email the admission decisions... now I'm freaking out cause people are getting phone calls
ahhh i hope i have some good news soon.


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats to everybody who got in!
I'm also still waiting for their decision. Hopefully everybody who hasn't been contacted yet will hear some good news soon. Stay positive!


----------



## birdie7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the posts everyone.    

I was also told April 15th. 

So we'll see, hope all the phone calls haven't been made... Have a nice weekend all!!


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 8, 2011)

So,this might be my neurotic side, but so far this is the score for film production:

Train^dragon: in
Liao Kai-Yau: in
Daffness: in
Blamereggie: in
Itsmazhar:?
Birdie7: ?
butterflymcqueen: ?
Stevent:?
FilmClassicGirl: ?
Africana:?
Vagabond:?

Yeah, at the interview they said April 15th, but Virginia's mail said April 9th.
Maybe those who haven't heard are international students or people that live outside the States(except for filmclassicgirl), but on the other hand aparently they have been making acceptance calls since Tuesday...Or maybe I'm just freaking out. Aaargh! I wish I could stop thinking...

BTW: does anybody know how many people are interviewed, how many people applied etc.

In any case: "It ain't over 'til it's over...


----------



## birdie7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Vagabond, 

I know how you feel. But don't fret. 
I am not an international student. I am figuring there might be rounds of applicants they go through. 
So we'll see... Positive thoughts!!!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Apr 8, 2011)

Vagabond, we have to keep our sanity   

I don't know how many were interviewed or how many applied. All I know is that (according to their website) they only accept 36 new film students each year.

We'll know something soon enough...


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha, I guess that was a little crazy.


----------



## Dafness (Apr 8, 2011)

Vagabond, I'm totally neurotic too. I think we all are. That's why we are on this site!


----------



## indyasg (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, posting here for the first time. Its getting a bit unnerving now. Does anyone know if the admission team/director sit at NYU or SG campus?

Maybe they just calling US students and will email the rest of us.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm curious: when did you all interview? Maybe they're notifying applicants based on the date they interviewed...idk...

I'm sure I was one of the last interviewed: March 24th.


----------



## Dafness (Apr 9, 2011)

Yea, I was interviewed much earlier in the process. Maybe around the 11th.


----------



## indyasg (Apr 9, 2011)

i interviewed on the 4th. So was early.


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 9, 2011)

I interviewed on the 3rd.


----------



## Liao Kai-Yau (Apr 9, 2011)

I interviewed on the 10th. Good luck to everyone still waiting!

Sigh...now the decision must be made whether to go or not. Did anyone out of the accepted receive a scholarship?


----------



## Dafness (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes I did get a scholarship. However, I will still have to take on a massive amount of debt to make this program happen, and I can't say I feel anywhere near comfortable doing that. Right now I'm feeling like this isn't going to happen for me.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## indyasg (Apr 9, 2011)

the email said we would receive the status no later than the 9th, which is today. But considering it is a saturday, i dont think the status emails would come today.


----------



## justinslee (Apr 10, 2011)

I interviewed on March 4th and got accepted via email on April 5th for directing. It was a really tough decision but I decided to decline. I hope it opens up a spot and a scholarship to one of you guys! Congrats everybody and best of luck!


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 10, 2011)

Just got an e-mail saying I'm waitlisted.


----------



## indyasg (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, I got the same email, that am wait listed.


----------



## itsmazhar (Apr 10, 2011)

me too. What is the probability that one gets through wait list and gets accepted?


----------



## indyasg (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think too high. Looks like everyone not accepted = wait listed

Has anyone received a rejection letter?


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe the whole procedure is similar to that of Film production in NY (x interviewed, x outright rejected, x on the waiting list). Read it somewhere on this forum. 
It sucks,though... but on the other hand I had a while to get used to the idea. 

So what are you guys gonna do next?


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 11, 2011)

I found it: 
osted May 02, 2008 04:28 PM Hide Post
Hey guys,

I believe people who are waitlisted will begin hearing back beginning next week.

The deadline for those to hand in their deposits was May 1st. So I'm guessing by Monday some of you will hear whether or not you are off the waitlist.

Inside scoop has it that there aren't a lot of people who are on the waitlist. 100 were interviewed, 36 received spots, about another 36 were rejected flat out. That leaves roughly 28 spots for the waitlist.

Some of the people who are on the waitlist have decided on other schools. So I'm guessing there are about 20 people left on that waitlist (again, this is an educated guess).

You figure about 25-30% of the people accepted will decline their invitation and accept other schools offers (Columbia has been rocking out!)... that leaves about 10 spots open for the 20 waitlisted people.

So if my math is right (just so you know, I'm very horrible at math) those who are on the waitlist have a 1 out of 2 chance of getting in.
http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...61022734/m/321109501

So let's hope we make it!


----------



## indyasg (Apr 11, 2011)

Hv confirmed to be placed on wait list, so just gonna wait now and hope to get in for the fall 2011 class. Meanwhile will work on some new scripts, shoot some new movies and hope the acceptance call comes soon.


----------



## indyasg (Apr 11, 2011)

hey Vagabond, u r a star! thats some awesome piece of information. lets hope most of it is correct


----------



## Africana (Apr 11, 2011)

I got in! I got the email this morning. The letter says we have to pay the deposit by May 13th... I hope you guys get off the wait list before then! 

Stay positive, I know it's easier said than done.


----------



## indyasg (Apr 11, 2011)

@Africana - Congrats! I hope to join you soon too


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats Africana!!! At least one Dutch person got inAnd again congrats to everybody who was accepted!

I'm thinking about just doing some traveling through Asia (Transmongolian express) and work on some short stories/videos.
But of course I much rather join you guys...


----------



## itsmazhar (Apr 12, 2011)

When will be the probable dates by which we know if we are accepted/rejected from the wait list?


----------



## indyasg (Apr 13, 2011)

@itsmazhar I believe it should be no later than 1st July as mentioned in the email and mostly around May15th-25th considering those accepted have been asked to put deposit by May 13th.


----------



## jwcdco (Apr 13, 2011)

Been a lurker here for sometime now, finally got accepted. It is either this or UCLA mfa directing. Not decided yet. What about everyone else?


----------



## indyasg (Apr 13, 2011)

@jwcdco Congrats! were u on the wait list earlier? or directly accepted?


----------



## jwcdco (Apr 14, 2011)

got accepted directly, are you guys decided on going to tisch asia?


----------



## TJMalloy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

For those of you considering attending Tisch Asia in Singapore, here's a little video showing you what you can hope to expect!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZOZRCUct2w

-Taj


----------



## January (Apr 17, 2011)

hi,TJMalloy,i'm right now in China so that i can't log in Youtube.
Could you kindly upload the video into some Chinese website, such as Tudou.com or Youku.com
thank u very much~


> Originally posted by TJMalloy:
> Hey Guys,
> 
> For those of you considering attending Tisch Asia in Singapore, here's a little video showing you what you can hope to expect!
> ...


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## itsmazhar (May 20, 2011)

Any replies from the university to wait listers yet?


----------



## indyasg (May 20, 2011)

Just got an email from Virginia, Accepted for Film (Direction). Hope to see the selected guys at campus soon.

@itsmazhar, hang on bro, hopefully you would have good news too soon.


----------



## itsmazhar (May 20, 2011)

I got in too ))

@indyasg : Congrats to you too ) .BTW wats the last date to deposit the tuition fee of $950. It just says the due date but has not mentioned the due date.


----------



## itsmazhar (May 20, 2011)

Sorry i just saw the form. got it


----------



## Vagabond (May 20, 2011)

Hey congratulations! I got in too. 
Have you guys heard anything about financial aid?


----------



## indyasg (May 20, 2011)

@Vagabond & @itsmazhar Congratulations  , feels nice to see that our wait is finally over 

No not heard about financial aid yet.

Btw i have been in singapore over an year now, so if you guys need any information or help please feel free to ask


----------



## itsmazhar (May 20, 2011)

Thnks you guys ) .. Congratulations to you too vagabond 
@Vagabond : yep me too didn't hear anything about the financial aid.
@indyasg: have sent a PM.


----------



## Vagabond (May 20, 2011)

I'm really happy to have gotten in, but now I'm starting to get worried about how I'm going to pay for it. Do you guys have any idea yet how you are going to finance your degree?


----------



## itsmazhar (May 21, 2011)

Well , can you confirm if this is the right link for fee ?

http://www.nyu.edu/bursar/tuit...dtischsingapore.html

Is this for single acamedic year 2011-2012?


----------



## Vagabond (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, it's for 2011-2012 (although the e-mail said the board would meet in June to decide the new tuition fee), but it's per semester. 
So it will be around $22,000 tuition per semester plus housing, living costs and additional expenses for your film...
I heard that in your third year you don't have to pay that much tuition, does anyone know whether this is true? Or is this just for Tisch NYU? 
Sorry to ask all these things, but NYU sure is pricey...


----------



## Africana (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys congrats on getting in! Yeah I'm still figuring out the financials at the moment but yeah tis really expensive, tuition alone will be like $45 for one year not including house etc.  http://www.tischasia.nyu.edu.s...schasia_tuition.html for housing/living expenses check out the snapshot guide http://issuu.com/tischsp/docs/...hasiastudentsnapshot

I'm looking for scholarships and possibly a loan.


----------



## enrunz (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone out there applying this year? I have an interview tomorrow and would like to hear from other people interviewing.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I just interviewed via Skype last night at mid-night.  I thought I did okay - I was kind and professional - but I wasn't expecting some of the questions.  I was asked to give three images of pain, and I did alright.  Then asked to tell a story, I did alright on that - I got them to laugh.  But the one that threw me off what creating a story from the black and white photo.  I think it was a combination of nerves and sleep deprivation - I managed to get through it, but I don't really feel like it was a 'great' story.  Maybe I'm being over analytical - but I feel like a blew it, even though it went okay.  Has anyone else done the interview yet?  How did yours go?  How much of a weeding out factor is the final interview?


----------



## barbarella (Mar 1, 2012)

What I can say depending on my last year's experience, just be natural. They know that you are excited.
I'm not a native English speaker and last year during the interview I got stuck a few times, couldnt remember the right words, but they were quite positive and patient. 
So mine must have gone good (I was thinking I sucked) that I got accepted with 20k scholarship.
Questions were similar; describe 3 images of love, making up a story from a b&w photo and describe a scene in which you love the acting. 
It wasnt like a standart interview it was much more like a quiz. So be cool and dont panic


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 1, 2012)

That helps a lot.  I've been kind of a nervous wreck all day about it. Thank you for that advice. It takes a load off knowing I don't have to be perfect


----------



## enrunz (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I had my interview last night at 7pm. I was soooooo nervous. I feel like it went ok. The telling a story part was the hardest. I blanked out and started telling a story that was so bad I wanted to stop talking. But then I had lots of fun painting pictures of concepts/people. I didn't get to the B&W picture but I think I might have spoken a little too much in every question. I was there for 30 minutes exactly. They were nice and laughed a couple of times. Reading your  posts right before going in definitely helped, thank you so much. I hope we get in Jennifer!! I am very excited. 

Barbarella, How is it? Is it what you expected? What's been the hardest thing to adapt to?


----------



## blamereggie (Mar 2, 2012)

It's been a long night and I'm staying up late working on stuff for an upcoming shoot.  As a break from work, and so I don't mentally breakdown and cry in my room, I figured I'd pop my head in here and see wtf is going on with the new registration and such.  It's funny thinking that I was once in ya'lls shoes...now I'm stressing over other things.  But anyways, enough rambling and to my point...

This place is ****ing amazing...I'm stressed as all hell but I'm loving it here.  In many ways, although theoretically its the same as NY, the program is actually more difficult for reasons I will let you guys discover on your own, cause I'm a douche like that.  Is this a bad thing?  No.  I think in the end it will make you a much more determined, hard-working, and better filmmaker.  Singapore is an interesting country, but the fact that you can fly, take a ferry, or catch a ride to many of the surrounding countries for cheap is cool as hell.  You can visit Malaysia or Indonesia over the weekend...that is...if you the find time.  haha!

To all those that got accepted into the program and are coming...Congratulations!  I will make sure to use you and torture you in my directing exercises next year.  And to those that are on the fence I have this to say.  This place is amazing, the professors are great and really care about your progress.  The atmosphere is casual and friendly and close.  The 2nd and 3rd years are very helpful and, even with their own busy schedules, will help you out if you have any questions about things.  Being the theoretical "underdogs" or "guinea pigs", as some people have put it, has created a very close knit community here and we all want to help each other make great films.  And we do make great films.

And that is all I have to say about that...  Now back to work...YAY!


----------



## barbarella (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I couldnt enroll to Tisch Asia because I had to have full scholarship, it was impossible for me to pay the rest.
Anyway, I hope your luck will be better than mine


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Mar 2, 2012)

Those who had the storytelling task and the black and white picture what field did you apply to? And what form of the interview did you take?

I had a phone interview for Dramatic Writing and honestly I think they asked me what my favorite shows were and why I felt I should go to grad school. The rest was them describing the program to me, which sounded amazing.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Haha, entunz - if I see you in Singapore we'll have to give each other a high five!  It was not what I expected at all.  I didn't know anyone that had applied to NYU's grad program before - but I had known people that graduated from other film grad programs like UT Austin and Columbia - and they didn't have the NYU interview experience.  I think it's good though, it was more like a job interview; which, just re-affirmed that if I do get in, I(we)  will be in really good hands.

The hardest part for me was creating a story from the picture.  I interviewed at mid-night, so I was a wee bit tired.  The creative juices weren't flowing as well as I would have liked.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 3, 2012)

P.F. Murphy, I applied to the directing program.  And I did mine via skype.  

They asked me what filmmakers influenced me; which, is an interesting way of them finding out what kind of stories we would like to tell.  

I don't recall them describing the program to me; but, I've already done my research, and the school really is amazing.  

How do you feel your interview went?

Barbarella - what about student loans? At least for the first year.  Or fellowships, grants, sponsorship.  The people at the NYU financial aid office surely can help you out - it's not like it's an uncommon situation.  This is such an amazing opportunity - don't give up!


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys.. i applied for Animation & Digital arts.. i hve interview on Mar 6th at 9am.. am just so excited n sooooo nervous... anyone is there in Animation & Digital; arts to share their interview experience


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 10, 2012)

For me interview was went like casual conversation. Mainly they answered my doubts about the MFA program(Animation & Digital arts).. They said that they Impressed n convinced with my portfolio.


----------



## benifox (Mar 11, 2012)

@P.F. Murphy...I got an interview for DW and had the same experience.  I'm wanting to hear from any DW people in the program.  I'm hoping the Asia people aren't just leftovers from the NY applicants.


----------



## duders (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by benifox:
> @P.F. Murphy...I got an interview for DW and had the same experience.  I'm wanting to hear from any DW people in the program.  I'm hoping the Asia people aren't just leftovers from the NY applicants.



The fact is that applicants that don't get into the regular Tisch are passed along to Tisch Asia. That's been going on since the beginning of Tisch Asia.

Also, there's lots of grumblings from that school now. I think there's been a massive overhaul of the higherups and the entire program is up in the air. 

I'd reach out to current students there if you can.


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2012)

where did you hear this about TISCH asia?


----------



## duders (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by TWS:
> where did you hear this about TISCH asia?



http://www.straitstimes.com/Br...STIStory_770877.html

http://www.edvantage.com.sg/ed...ident_s_removal.html


----------



## benifox (Mar 13, 2012)

I've talked to students who are at Tisch Asia recently.  They have nothing but positive things to say about it, including the faculty being superb, the program being fantastic, and the environment being incomparable.  I still haven't heard yay or nay from NY though...


----------



## duders (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally posted by benifox:
> I've talked to students who are at Tisch Asia recently.  They have nothing but positive things to say about it, including the faculty being superb, the program being fantastic, and the environment being incomparable.  I still haven't heard yay or nay from NY though...



The articles say nothing about the students, faculty or program. What it does say is that there may not be a school for them to go to anymore and that the administration is in disarray. It would be absurd to believe that the instability would not trickle down and manifest itself within the program somehow.


----------



## benifox (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally posted by duders:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by benifox:
> I've talked to students who are at Tisch Asia recently.  They have nothing but positive things to say about it, including the faculty being superb, the program being fantastic, and the environment being incomparable.  I still haven't heard yay or nay from NY though...



The articles say nothing about the students, faculty or program. What it does say is that there may not be a school for them to go to anymore and that the administration is in disarray. It would be absurd to believe that the instability would not trickle down and manifest itself within the program somehow. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


I'm not arguing with the articles at all.  Just saying I've reached out to other students.


----------



## Tomwood (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just joined the forum. I applied to both Tisch MFA filmmaking (cinematography focus) programs in New York and Asia. I have an interview for Tisch Asia next week. My family name starts with W maybe that's why. I just wanted to know if the interview is for both programs or just the Asia one. Does it mean that I won't be considered for the New York program?

Also, if anyone has applied to cinematography focus and has already done the interview, do you have any tips?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Thatguy (Mar 16, 2012)

Current Tisch-Asia student here. For those of you who are following this thread, I would be more than happy to answer any questions you have in the following thread:

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...1022734/m/5010067546

Best wishes,

That Guy


----------



## Shalini (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey! I gave my interview at Tisch Asia last week. They were super nice, but barely asked me any questions. They just wanted me to ask questions, which I did, and they talked about the course for the remainder of the time.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 19, 2012)

@Shalini ..  Did u applied for Animation & Digital Arts Program ...  Coz i too applied for the same n had a similar experience.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 19, 2012)

@Ponmudi Yes, Animation and Digital Arts (MFA). I am rather confused now. What are they judging us on?


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 19, 2012)

@shalini... i dont know . I think its just like a casual interview , coz they didn't expecting animation background ,so they finalizing the candidate by their portfolio. Am too little confused coz the tution fee is too high (anyway its worth coz it is NO.1 film school) n am expecting some scholarships,if everything goes well my dream will come true.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 19, 2012)

@Ponmudi I asked them about the financial aid. They told me since I was an early applicant, I had high chances of getting a grant. Their fees is a bit lesser than other colleges I applied to, but it's still quite steep.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya... i know tat... it is lesser than UCLA.. USC .. Newyork academy etc... n also it is 2 yrs . Wt r other universities u applied?


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 19, 2012)

Actually they said the final decision will anounce  in last week of march..... Have to wait few more days...


----------



## Shalini (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, but the waiting is so hard! I applied to CalArts, Royal College of Arts and Parsons. I got through to Parsons, but without scholarship. And their fees is 35 lakhs per year!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 20, 2012)

@shalini... 35 lakhs/yr :O .... Bt in calarts for MFA, Eligibilty requirement is BFA or Equivalent degree... wts ur academic bkground?


----------



## Shalini (Mar 20, 2012)

@Ponmudi Hi, during the interview, did they tell you that they were planning on giving a college tour via skype this week? They told me that but haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 20, 2012)

I am currently in my last year of Animation course in Symbiosis. (4 year course).


----------



## lzfx (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally posted by Tomwood:
> Hi,
> 
> I just joined the forum. I applied to both Tisch MFA filmmaking (cinematography focus) programs in New York and Asia. I have an interview for Tisch Asia next week. My family name starts with W maybe that's why. I just wanted to know if the interview is for both programs or just the Asia one. Does it mean that I won't be considered for the New York program?
> ...



they're only interviewing you for the singapore campus. i'm in the same boat as you. my first choice was nyc, but clicked the singapore option anyway -- and only heard back from the latter. my interview is also next week. (monday, the 26th!)

best of luck! look around the forums and you'll find tips re: what to expect.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 20, 2012)

@shalini..oh nice.. ya.,they said about college tour on may 8th not tis month . did u got any call from calarts?.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 20, 2012)

I received a rejection letter from calarts. I had applied for experimental animation. But that one's also quite pricey.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 20, 2012)

@Ponmudi Did you send Jean-marc Gauthier a mail? Did he reply?


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 20, 2012)

@sahalini .. ya.. after the interview i sent a "thank you" letter to the jean-marc n thomas , i got a reply from both.why u asking abt tat? wt happen?.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 20, 2012)

After my interview i sent an another mail to thomas regarding some doubts.i got response for that too.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 20, 2012)

Wts d duration of Master degree programme in animation in royal college arts?. is it 3yrs or 2yrs?.... i dint applied to tat,coz i missed the deadline date.i got conditional offer from University of kent to do Msc.computer animation.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 20, 2012)

@shalini. I am really so sorry abt calarts , i too thought to apply for MFA animation, but they said that they expecting BFA students for the master level degree so i dint apply to tat.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 20, 2012)

I sent him a mail. He hasn't replied yet. I am worried. Royal College of Arts is 2 years I think.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 20, 2012)

Thomas took your interview? As in Thomas Paul Thesen? I think during my interview, Andy Jordan was there. I sent jean-marc a mail about an hour after the interview was over. He hasn't sent me any reply yet.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 21, 2012)

@Shalini.. Actually for me interview took by Jean-marc and thomas paul thesen, so i sent thank you letter to both of them n tats y they replied for my post. To me u need to sent the mail to ur interviewer. Did they asked u sent mail to them regarding any doubts about the programme or anything at d end?


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 21, 2012)

@Shalini.. did u got any acknowledgement mail from jean - marc reagrding ur application before the interview?


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 21, 2012)

hey how abt royal college arts in london, did u got the final call from them? , its d best animation school in europe.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 21, 2012)

@Ponmudi My interview was taken by Jean-marc and Andy Jordan. I sent a thank you mail to Jean-marc. Royal College of Arts hasn't replied yet. I am counting on Tisch though. They were so nice at the interview!


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 21, 2012)

@Shalini.. yup me too counting on tisch.. coz its awesome.. hope we will get through this. My personal opinion is the final interview is not a rejection panel, so dont worry abt anything ,am sure tat we will get positive reply from tisch.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread for a while now, and I just wanted to throw in my two cents. I don't know much about the Tisch Asia animation and digital arts program, it may be a great school and doubtless you'll learn a lot from it... however I want to share these other schools that have superb reputations in the entertainment industry. I know about them because I keep hearing about them, and I've networked with tons of people in the animation, movie, and games industry, specifically Disney, Pixar, DreamWorks, Nickelodeon, Blizzard, Naughty Dog, etc., who have studied at one of these schools and can't recommend it enough. I wish I had known about them when I was applying for school.

1) Gnomon School of Visual Effects: http://www.gnomonschool.com/ They have a 95% job placement rating pretty much every year since they started. It's the best school you can go to for visual effects, and you don't need a college degree to get in--you can apply directly after high school.

2) Art Center College of Design: http://www.artcenter.edu/accd/index.jsp I know a lot of DreamWorks people studied here.

3) Animation Mentor: http://www.animationmentor.com/ It's an online school and it doesn't cost as much as traditional schools. Founded by Pixar guys. Great reputation, and it focuses pretty much exclusively on animation.

4) Cal State Fullerton: http://www.fullerton.edu/arts/art/ Has a great reputation in Los Angeles, a lot of studios around here recruit students from this school, especially Nickelodeon.

5) Ringling College of Art and Design: http://www.ringling.edu/ Some of the best student animation I've EVER seen came from this school. I know a DreamWorks Lighting guy who studied here. He and his classmate made this short film while there: http://vimeo.com/14441514

6) California Institute of the Arts | CalArts: http://calarts.edu/ Pixar's favorite school to recruit new students from, but I'm sure everyone here already knows about that school, it's so famous. 

So in short, I'm not trying to make Tisch Asia sound bad, I've just never heard anyone in the industry here talk about it. Obviously that's because it's such a new program, and if you don't mind that and want to pave the way for future generations of students then that's really awesome! But if you want a school that people will recognize and respect you instantly for (again I really wish I had this), try these schools as well.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 21, 2012)

@Maseiya .. May i know how many u know in d animation industry?. its not a new program and also it having superb reputation in animation n entertainment industry.i am feel so sad for u tat u dint know much abt tis university n their programs.

No one will gurantee ur job placements in animation industry by studying in these schools, its all depends on ur skills n ur portfoilio. i too did lot of research before applying to this program.

i din't say bad abt d schools given by u , they r simply awesome n most prestigious schools.

Gnomon school of visual effects n animation mentor will give more importance to 3D animation n its not offering any degree.

Master degree is not available in ringling and cal arts will accept the students who r BFA or equivalent degree graduates nly for their MFA programme.

I dint find anything new in ur post coz i seen lot of forums ,websites which had same contents like urs.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 21, 2012)

@Ponmudi I don't know that there's anything to be sorry for, but thanks for your pity? lol that's so kind of you. Word of advice from a working professional, the hardest lesson you'll learn is that your reputation is the biggest coin you've got. Don't burn any bridges with anyone. Don't be rude to anyone. You never know who that person is connected to, and where they will end up. Anyone working in the industry can tell you this (since it's such a small world). The thing you should be concerned with is showing how honest and hard-working you can be, not how many points you'll get in putting someone else down. That's the kind of attitude that will gain you a bad reputation, and no jobs. I've seen it happen many times.

Anyway. I know that Tisch Asia started in 2007, and that their animation and digital arts program started in 2008. (I've done my research as well.) To me it's a new school, especially compared to the more prestigious names that we've all heard, like USC, UCLA, and CalArts. There's nothing wrong with new schools, though, of course not.  Animation Mentor is fairly new as well, but it's already gotten a big name among industry people here in Los Angeles. I don't know how you've heard so much about Tisch Asia and their animation program, but looking at their website and their student reels tells me enough about their work, in comparison with the schools that I listed. But perhaps at this moment they are doing great things, how should I know right?

I know a lot of industry people actually, I work in live action film and music videos, but I'm trying to get work in animation as well, and I have many friends working in studios. For the last year I've been going to a lot of panels and workshops, and networking with as many professionals as I can. I share my information with you as I find it. Perhaps I have not heard anything about Tisch Asia, but I admit it is entirely possible it has a good name among people here as well. It's just, I have never heard anyone here in Los Angeles--the mecca of the entertainment world--mention it. And there are a lot of conversations about the good animation schools around here. Of course, the most important thing is not the school that you go to, but the work you put in and what you make of your time there. Going to the best animation school in the world won't guarantee that you become a good animator. It's your own determination and effort.

I should also say that having a Masters in filmmaking is not really a guarantee that you'll get a job, either. It's tough finding work in the industry right now, even if you have a Masters degree. All that matters is your portfolio and reel, attitude and determination, and especially, who you know. (So for those of you who are going to school, INTERNSHIPS and NETWORKING WITH EVERYONE, professors and students, is key!!) The great thing about most of these schools is that you'll be networking with people in Los Angeles. Hollywood is a small world. You never know who's connected to who here. I'm not sure how that is with people in Tisch Asia, but I'm sure it's the same as any other place that's not Hollywood.

I do not mean any disrespect to Tisch Asia, I've never been there and I know people like the Tisch name  I hear about it only when I see Emails sent to me from studentfilms, though. Like I said before, I just wanted to offer other choices for those of you who may not have heard of these other schools.

PS. I just texted friends working at Cartoon Network, Blizzard, DreamWorks, and Disney, asking if they've ever heard of Tisch Asia and their animation and digital arts program. They all said no. But they are only four people, after all, and like I said earlier, Tisch Asia is a new school. I think it can become a great school someday, really! I'm very excited about the program. It's just not quite there yet, that's all.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 21, 2012)

@Maseiya .. Mmmmmmmmmm . First of all i would like to say thanks for ur advice. Tisch asia is d branch of Tisch school of arts (Newyork university) and its not a new school, maybe its a new branch.so there will be no doubt hereafter regarding the univeristy's reputation.I dint care abt when they started, i care abt their curriculum n the quailty of works etc.

There r lot of animation is going on in tis world,but u r talking nly abt d animation in losangeles.

I am not talking rude n i don't like to burn any bridges too, but am saying d fact and u too don't know anything abt me.

There r lot of studios in asia & other continents & they are producing quality works too. so its not simply abt d studios in losangeles, u have to consider outside too.

The prestigious & big studios u mentioned are having their branch in other part of the world too.

I am not supporting or degrading any university bro, actually the Tisch's curriculum is like a tailored fit for my career in animation.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 21, 2012)

@Ponmudi No worries. I understand that I don't know anything about you or anyone else here  When I first signed on to studentfilms it was to talk with other people who were getting interviewed for another school. I should probably keep my big mouth shut, but since I came to this forum for advice I thought I might actually come back after all these years and share what I've learned about animation schools around here.

You're right, I'm only talking about Los Angeles. There's plenty of work all around the world, not just in Hollywood. It'll be good to see more of the work spread around.

Good luck with school, remember to network with everyone, and try to get an internship every year you're there!


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Is there anyone that has done their interview for Directing?  When do you think we will start hearing from Tische?  I'm nervous as all get out.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 21, 2012)

@Ponmudi I finally got a reply! Yay! I really hope we both get in.
@Maseiya I agree with Ponmudi. It all comes down to the students skills, all the college has to do is give the right kind of atmospere. But all the colleges you listed are superb, I must admit.
@Jennifer.hightower2 I don' know much about the directing course, but one of my friends here had applied to the course in New York. I suggest heading over to this thread: http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...734/m/7600009636/p/5

A few of them have listed the questions asked last year. You will at least have some idea of the kinds of questions they could ask.


----------



## Ponmudi (Mar 21, 2012)

@shalini .. wow.. its nice to hear.. how abt ur friend did he/she received any final decision.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 21, 2012)

No, unfortunately, he only wanted to go to New York, so he didn't tick the Tisch Asia box. And the course is pretty competitive, so he hasn't received an acceptance letter.


----------



## duders (Mar 21, 2012)

I think you all should really listen to Maseiya, he has a very real perspective that is clearly based on a lot of real world experience.

The truth is that Tisch Asia IS NOT the same as NYU Tisch. Don't make the mistake and think that it is. The student body is largely made up of students that were passed on from the NYC applications. The fact of the matter is that most of world has not heard of Tisch Asia.

And of course, it's always your work that matters, but if you've got a degree from a recognized school, people will give you a chance.

For example, if I'm hiring for a position and I've got 50 applications, a quick way to weed out a bunch would be to look at the schools that they went to. If I know that the school has a good reputation, I'll take a look at the someone's work. If it's a school that I've never heard of, I'm less likely to check it out.

What school you went to will never get you a job, but people will be more likely to look at your work.


----------



## blamereggie (Mar 21, 2012)

The fact of the matter is that the curriculum at TischAsia is the exact same as NYU Tisch.  Many of the professors here were some of the best professors at NYU in NY.  The program, of course, is not exactly the same, being that teaching style and location will have a big impact on the course.  But the curriculum is EXACTLY the same.  We do the exact same projects.

In addition, your degree is from NYU.  It says NYU, it doesn't specifically say TischAsia or Singapore or whatever.  It says NYU Tisch School of the Arts.

Rejections are passed here as a form of marketing for the school, basically a way to get more of your money.  But that doesn't mean its easier to get in.  The application and decisions are completely separate and are just as selective.  The student body is NOT mostly made up of students that were passed on from NY.  They were recommended here yes, but most people reject it out of pride or because they think the school is secondary.  To many of the people here, it may not have been their 1st choice, but Tisch in NY wasn't necessarily 1st choice either.

This all being said, TischAsia students have been featured and have been sending out more work to festivals and such than their NY counterpart.  In addition, graduates are getting jobs in the industry instead of going out to work at Bloomingdales or back at the bank.

I'm all for people doing their own research rather than listening to someone that doesn't know any better or just says things out of hearsay.  Opinions aren't fact.  If you do have any questions about the program here, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## TWS (Mar 22, 2012)

So you're a student at TISCH asia blamereggie?

I'm accepted for fall 2012 in dramatic writing.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 22, 2012)

@TWS - Congrats! When did you find out? And was it via email?


----------



## FilmForest (Mar 22, 2012)

@blamereggie - Thanks, that was actually super helpful in curbing my anxiety towards TischAsia. A few days ago, I received an email from Dan Sandford. He said I've been rejected from NY but after going through my application, he thinks that I would be a perfect fit for the International Media Producing Program (which actually makes a lot of sense since I used to work for an international distributor). So apparently my application and portfolio have been sent to Virginia and she's supposed to contact me very soon. Guess that means I'm pretty much guaranteed an interview? Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Silverback15 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey FilmForest, I got the same email last week. Thing is, I asked not to be considered for Tisch Asia on my application. When I got the rejection email from the dual program at NYU they asked me if I would consider the International Media Producing program so I figured "what the hell." Living in Singapore and working in film really seems like a once in a lifetime opportunity so I wasn't going to pass it up. Good luck to you.


----------



## FilmForest (Mar 22, 2012)

@Silverback15 - I didn't ask to be considered for Tisch Asia on the app either. Seems like we have the same philosophy towards the situation. 

Good luck to you too!


----------



## patchkidco (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,  I received an email last night from Virgina offering me an interview this week with Tisch Asia.  I already interviewed at the end of Feb in NY for Tisch New York, and I was just wondering is anyone else that interviewed in New York receiving this email?  I assume this means I'm not in for NY, but since I've already interviewed once I'm trying to figure out what this second interview means/what my chances of being accepted are.  Any help or advice would be much appreciated-thanks!!


----------



## TWS (Mar 26, 2012)

@ Jaybird14. Thanks! I found out about three weeks ago when I had my interview with them. They told me I was accepted for dramatic writing so I'm pretty happy


----------



## benifox (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by TWS:
> @ Jaybird14. Thanks! I found out about three weeks ago when I had my interview with them. They told me I was accepted for dramatic writing so I'm pretty happy



@TWS:  Hello!  I had my interview about three weeks ago and they all but told me I was accepted.  When I asked if I was, she said I "have nothing to worry about" and that they want me to attend, but said official letters would be sent within three weeks.  I emailed Director Gonzales today and all she told me was that notifications would be sent via email the first week of April.  I'm wondering, did you get an actual "you're accepted" or something similar to my experience?  With her reply today, I'm a little worried now that I won't be accepted despite the positive interview....or maybe I'm just overthinking it.


----------



## TWS (Mar 29, 2012)

@benifox: Hello back! In my interview the first thing they said was that I was in and then they spent the rest of the time answering my questions and explaining about the program. Really nice and amazing people. You shouldn't worry. I bet you're in as well.


----------



## jpsu (Mar 31, 2012)

To all you guys who are curious of NYU Tisch Asia Graduate Film Program... Yes we are quite a young school.. You can say we're the long lost younger Asian brother of Tisch NYC... the school opened in 2007, but has been successful in helping the students make it into big festivals, film labs, etc. We've had films that won in Tribeca, selected in Venice and Cannes, Vancouver Film Festival, etc.  To give you a glimpse of what we do here... here's a link to the Class of 2013 2nd year film reel that was showcased at the Hong Kong Film Market...  

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?...pwi-Oo35uYuxZBXB8IPw

FYI... I am not a school administrator... I am one of those who was reluctant to move to Singapore for the program in the beginning.. but now... looking back.. it's one of the best decisions that I've made.  (And so you know... this is the film reel of MY Class!   )  

Enjoy!

jpsu


----------



## jpsu (Mar 31, 2012)

@ patchkidko...  Tisch NYC and Tisch Singapore holds different interviews... It's probably because of the portfolio that you submitted as well and the pool of students that are being formed in both schools.  Applying to these programs is like applying to festivals... You never know what they are looking for.. BUT they actually do know coz it's like programming a short film series... they try to figure out if how the group will fit together. And once you decided where to go.. you'll realize that... every class has their own distinct personality.. and that's probably the reason why you got in to a specific program.  It's a collaborative program... so it's imperative that they figure the dynamics of the pool of students.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## patchkidco (Mar 31, 2012)

@jpsu--thanks of the insight, that's very helpful! The interview I thought could have gone better. I was really nervous and it was done 10 mins early but I'm trying not to read too much into it and am still hoping for the best.  The next day I got an email from admissions with a link to the Tisch Asia Snapshot for 2012 included in it.  Don't know what that was about but I'm secretly hoping it was maybe a cryptic way of telling me I got in?! Who knows.  The reel of your class is incredible by the way...amazing work you should all be so proud of yourselves. Hopefully I'll be among you all next year!


----------



## jpsu (Apr 1, 2012)

good luck! and thanks!


----------



## Swati (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by Shalini:
> Hey! I gave my interview at Tisch Asia last week. They were super nice, but barely asked me any questions. They just wanted me to ask questions, which I did, and they talked about the course for the remainder of the time.



Hi shalini i have also applied to the animation and digital arts course NYU tischasia..im from PUNE too!! and i had the same experience u had in the interview.. did u hear from them???..hope to hear from you


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 2, 2012)

I also received a digital pamphlet about the school recently from Virginia. Does this mean I've been accepted?  I haven't received word yet, but I hope I did!  That would be really messed up if they sent the pamphlet about housing, tuition costs etc, only to find out I didn't get accepted, lol.  Fingers crossed


----------



## enrunz (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Jennifer! I got the same pamphlet and I too, was hoping that was a good sign. Did you reply with a thank you note? I thought about it but didn't know if it was a little too much ass kissing. So I didn't do it. I want this wait to end now!


----------



## Shalini (Apr 2, 2012)

I got that pamphlet too! Do you guys really think that it's a good sign? I hope so! All the best to you all.


----------



## enrunz (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's hope so. Directing Jennifer and Shalini?


----------



## NYUFan (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi future Tisch Asia students,

To all people considering Tisch Asia i have  couple questions as I myself am hoping to attend in the fall. I also got the email. Sorry if this sounds like an interview, i just feel its good to know other classmates backgrounds before going to school.

1. What do you do currently, In school or working?....

2. What are your goals for Tisch Asia? What do you want to have created when you graduate? A short, a feature, etc? 

3. There are thousands of directors, writers, dp's, and producers and not a lot of jobs - what do you expect your first job to be out of school?

4. What is the age range of the applicants?

5. Do any of you have professional experience in the field, or is this a new path for you?

6. Have any of you visited Singapore or the campus?

7. What program did you apply to?

Thanks!


----------



## TWS (Apr 3, 2012)

@NYUFan -- Hi

Cool to hear that Sweden also will be taking a spot in TISCH ASIA. I'm from Denmark.

I just graduated from University of Copenhagen in film. Last year I studied film at University of California Berkeley for a year. I'm 23 and I am applying for dramatic writing with a focus on screenwriting. But really I'm all for both TV-writing and playwriting. Never been to Singapore but many of my friends have and they say it's amazing.

Hope that helps. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by enrunz:
> Hi Jennifer! I got the same pamphlet and I too, was hoping that was a good sign. Did you reply with a thank you note? I thought about it but didn't know if it was a little too much ass kissing. So I didn't do it. I want this wait to end now!



Lol, right?! It's such a weird situation that people don't really experience everyday.  Let's all definitely keep our fingers crossed.  Let me know if you guys get in.


----------



## enrunz (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi NYUFan!

I applied for filmmaking Directing/Cinematography, I'm working on a personal project in Mexico now (been out of school for 3.5 years now). I have been working as a Math teacher in NYC. I want to learn the craft, make connections, have a reel (short and feature), keep working on my projects and I have no clue what my first job will be. I'm from Mexico but I live in the U.S. Haven't decided where I'm going back to (if I ever come back, haha). 27. Only amateur projects (experience). Never been to Singapore. Graduated from UC Berkeley (art) and did a post-bac at Harvard University (GSD). You?




> Originally posted by NYUFan:
> Hi future Tisch Asia students,
> 
> To all people considering Tisch Asia i have  couple questions as I myself am hoping to attend in the fall. I also got the email. Sorry if this sounds like an interview, i just feel its good to know other classmates backgrounds before going to school.
> ...


----------



## Shalini (Apr 3, 2012)

@enrunz No, I have applied for animation.
@NYU Hi. I'm currently finishing up my undergraduate course in animation. I'm 21 and have applied to MFA in Animation and Digital Arts. I don't have any experience whatsoever. I have never been to Singapore, but I've heard its beautiful. I'm only worried about the food.


----------



## NYUFan (Apr 4, 2012)

@ Shalini 
@ Enrunz


Thanks for your replies! 

I am 28 and applied to the Film Program and have been working in commercial advertising and longer format tv (travel) for quite a few years now. I have always wanted to make the transition into feature work, and hope attending Tisch will allow me to spend time on projects im passionate about. 
I have not been to Singapore but am thinking of visiting in the next few weeks.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm 32, and using my Post 9/11 Bill from the Air Force to pay for my undergrad degree in Film from the University of Texas at Arlington.  I've lived in mainland China before, and traveled around Asia.  Singapore should be a really fun place to be.  I'm a little worried about the standard of living, but hopefully the school will help with finding grants, fellowships and scholarships.  And of course there are always student loans


----------



## anna alyse (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm Anna. I applied to the Dramatic Writing program and had my interview a month ago. Just waiting to hear back, and very very anxious! I also received that pamphlet, and I really hope it's a sign of acceptance 

To answer NYUFan's questions, I'm 20--turning 21 in July. I'm originally from a suburb of Chicago, IL but living in Atlanta. I'm in my last quarter of undergrad for a BA in Television Production at the Savannah College of Art and Design. The only professional experience I have comes from internships and some freelancing I've done during my time in school. I've never been to Singapore but I have friends who've been and they absolutely love it. Ultimately I hope to be writing for television shows or film, why not!


----------



## groovydazzle (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone! I also had my interview last week! A day early! Caught me completely off guard! Same as what I have been reading, they didn't ask many questions. 

Has anybody heard back yet? They said until mid april but that wait... it is excruciating!


----------



## Shalini (Apr 6, 2012)

Did anyone else get a mail from Tisch saying everyone will be notified of their final admission status 'shortly'? I just did.


----------



## benifox (Apr 6, 2012)

@Shalini

I haven't got this email.  I applied for DW-Playwriting though, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference.  I got the housing information email and my interview was over a month ago.  It went well, with them just telling how interested they were in me coming to Tisch Asia and asking if I had any questions.  When I asked if this meant I was accepted, she told me not to worry but that she couldn't give an official decision over the phone, but that they wanted me to attend.  I'm getting nervous now having not heard from them.  (I emailed them about a week ago and Virginia said they'd send out notifications the first week of April)


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 7, 2012)

@Shalini.. 

Ya.. i too received.. 
Actually i got admission in "sheridan institute of technology" in canada... to study "Digital chracater Animation",a postgraduate programme.


----------



## Shalini (Apr 7, 2012)

@Ponmudi That's great. One of my teachers had gone there last year to do her post graduation. I talk to her regularly.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Thatguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey guys. Current Tisch-Asia student here, I remembered being in this place a year ago sweating and biting my nails and decided to pop in and say hello. I can see a lot of questions and a few misconceptions about the school here. If you'd like to ask me anything directly go for it and I'll be happy to answer, but unfortunately I'm a little too busy to go through every post in this thread one by one. 

PS: I am an Animation and Digital Arts student, but its a very close knit community and I can answer pretty confidently on behalf of the other programs here without going into tiny details.


----------



## NYUFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Again,

I truly wish Tisch Asia would have block of apartments allocated to students to make the move transition a little easier - something to consider.

Anyone who gets in, planning on visiting soon?
I think ill try and visit toward the end of April.


----------



## benifox (Apr 8, 2012)

@NYUFan

Hello!  Were you already notified of your definite acceptance or just the interview?


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 9, 2012)

@shalini... oh.... gr8. mostly i will opt for Sheridan instead of Tisch ,coz it is d top animation school.


----------



## akp (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello Prospective Students, 

I'm a current student at Tisch Asia, and I'm just about to finish my first year here. 

I also have a place I'm willing to sublet for the summer months, It's the closest place to the school itself. In fact, it's a 7 minute walk, you can actually see the building from my window. 

If anyone's interested let me know. 

Also, if anyone has any questions, just post here.

ap3083@nyu.edu.

Also, check out the work the second years have done...

http://vimeo.com/38586518


----------



## Shalini (Apr 10, 2012)

@Ponmudi That wonderful. Seems like your decision is made, half the battle won. Congratulations!


----------



## enrunz (Apr 11, 2012)

Anything anyone? Calls, e-mails or mail? My anxiety is getting worse by the minute.


----------



## alract (Apr 11, 2012)

It's just about 9am in Singapore. Here's to hoping someone...anyone gets news tonight!


----------



## Sassicash (Apr 11, 2012)

@Alract

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shalini (Apr 11, 2012)

Nothing yet. They are waiting for us to wither and die, and the ones who out-live the rest will get in. :'(


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 11, 2012)

@shalini .. Thanks...


----------



## Sassicash (Apr 12, 2012)

Accepted today via email at Tisch Asia. Concentration in screenwriting.


----------



## benifox (Apr 12, 2012)

Same Here.  Accepted for playwriting.


----------



## rosie1992 (Apr 12, 2012)

accepted playwriting.  SO excited.


----------



## alract (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats everybody! I'm in as well for screenwriting.


----------



## TWS (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm accepted for playwriting.


----------



## HZ (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats everyone! I'm accepted for directing with money. Oh yeah!


----------



## JKL (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats everyone! I've also been accepted with the scholarship. While I've submitted my deposit to another school already, I'm still thinking about this offer... I've talked a lot with some Tisch-Asia faculty members, and last year, four students (maybe even five or six?) directed features--while they were still students! That's very appealing to me right now. Anyhow, Congrats! For those who haven't gotten in, don't lose hope--this is my second round as well, and there's no shame in trying again.


----------



## amelliott (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello All! New here, but I've just been accepted with Playwriting, with money! I've been looking for a way to start getting to know people who will be attending these courses with me in the fall, and this seemed like the best place.


----------



## NYUFan (Apr 12, 2012)

Accepted for Film - with money


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## enrunz (Apr 12, 2012)

Accepted for film with scholarship. Not a lot of money though, scholarship hunting starts now.


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi frnds.. me too Accepted for Animation & Digital arts... with scholarships ... wow..  .. congrats frnds..


----------



## Shalini (Apr 12, 2012)

I got in! yay! with scholarship too!


----------



## Shalini (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## alract (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Guys, Enrunz set up a facebook group for recently accepted Tisch Asia peeps. Come on and join!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/208965932549533/


----------



## enrunz (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys, facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/groups/208965932549533/

cheers


----------



## Swati (Apr 12, 2012)

accepted!! yay with scholarship


----------



## pipodiwang (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys. My name is Ping-Wen, from Taiwan. I got accepted with grants by NYU Tisch Asia yesterday. However, I also got offer with scholarships from Loyola Marymount University, LA. 

I really want to go to U.S. to feel and see the different culture and have some new ideas, while I also love the curriculum and teachers of NYU Tisch Asia so much.

I wonder how you guys will choose. Just want some advice. Thanks.


----------



## ubeda (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, all! I was accepted to NYU Tisch Asia yesterday via email. Also, with a scholarship. I'm definitely going to take the opportunity so it's nice to hear someone of you are going too.

Some background: I took my undergrad in Hawaii (HPU) and received my degree in Multimedia: Video Production. I currently live in the Bay Area, CA. I didn't apply to any other schools, so I got super lucky.

Can't wait to meet you all soon!


----------



## Shalini (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys, what sorts of scholarships or loans are you applying for. I am a bit lost, I don't really know how to bridge the gap between the scholarship and fees.


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 13, 2012)

@Shalini.. how much u got ?.. i mean scholarship


----------



## Shalini (Apr 13, 2012)

@Ponmudi $16,800


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats guys.


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 14, 2012)

@Shalini... oh gr8.. i got $15,600


----------



## Shalini (Apr 15, 2012)

@Ponmudi Congrats! Are you still going to go to Sheridan? Did you get a scholarship for that as well? If you are going to Tisch, what are you going to do about the rest of the fees?


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 15, 2012)

@Shalini.... Am in a confused state  . In tisch i have to pay Rs.30 lkhs for 2 yrs, no bank will give tat much amount unless u have some property equal to tat amount.Its too expensive for me....

On the other hand i am having Sheridan. Its d top most animation school in d world n hving very good reputation too n i will get 1yr extended visa in canada after my graduation which i wont get in singapore.Its a 1 yr Postgraduate programme n cost around Rs.10 lkhs, which i can afford easily.


After getting admission in sheridan, who will say no


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 15, 2012)

Actually am very much interested to do MFA, but due to d cost n also i will get nly 2 to 3 months visa after my graduation in singapore, it is very difficult n risky to search jobs within this period.

I can get upto Rs.10 to 15 lkhs from bank. Currently am searching for scholarships,fellowships in google to cover the remaining amount.will see .....


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 15, 2012)

Did anyone got a call from Tisch regarding ur admission?.


----------



## jpsu (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello! 

I am currently a Tisch Asia student. If you are curious of what we do here... Here's our class's film reel that was shown at the Hong Kong Film Market.  

http://vimeopro.com/nyutischasia/film

Enjoy!

jps


----------



## Ponmudi (Apr 18, 2012)

@shalini... wt happen.. did u applied for any loan..?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya fellow dreamers!

I wanted to start a thread for those who are considering/interviewing for the Singapore program.  I, myself, constantly go back and forth as to what I think of the program as well as what I think about shipping out to Singapore.
On the one hand I imagine that it would be a pretty fantastical, inspiring, experience and on the other hand, well, going all the way to Singapore for three years is a little terrifying; not to say that I am scared of living abroad, but, more to the point, I am a bit scared of that 100,000+ dept with the increase of plane tickets/taking a somewhat substantial risk as a second run, proverbial, "guinia pig". 

So here are my questions (feel free to answer an to add to them!)

1) Are you choosing a phone interview vs video conference vs actually heading to Singapore? 

2) As far as I am concerned: a MFA from Tisch Asia is still an MFA from the NYU film program.  Do all of you feel the same way or disagree?

3) If given an offer to enroll in the Fall 2008 class would you accept?


----------



## Tina K (Apr 20, 2012)

What is with all the abbreviations in this thread. Use complete words please, you are not texting here.
Thank you.


----------



## FilmForest (Apr 23, 2012)

I just got an email from the admission's office letting me know that they have decided to defer admitting a new producing class until Fall 2013 because they are basically redeveloping the program. I interviewed by the way and based on my interview, I was about 99% I would get in.


----------



## enrunz (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't get it, Had they offered you admissions for 2012?


----------



## childintime (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone waitlisted?


----------



## FilmForest (Apr 23, 2012)

@enrunz No, they just interviewed me. I applied to the NY campus (and didn't check the box for Asia) but they asked if I was interested, so I thought what the hell and interviewed. It went really well and I kind of figured I was a shoe-in. 

Just thought all of you who were admitted to the other programs should know you will not have a new producing class to collaborate with in the fall. Not sure how that will work...


----------



## Brusco (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally posted by FilmForest:
> ...they have decided to defer admitting a new producing class...




Sounds like a rejection to me.



-Brusco


----------



## benifox (Apr 24, 2012)

@enrunz  What about everyone else who says they were accepted for film production?


----------



## enrunz (Apr 24, 2012)

@benifox Well, I was offered admissions for fall 2012 and haven't heard anything about a deferral for fall 2013. I'm still waiting to see if they send anything, but nobody's mentioned anything like that on the FB group. I hope it's just a misunderstanding.


----------



## ubeda (Apr 26, 2012)

He's talking about the International Media Producing program, not the Film program.

http://www.tischasia.nyu.edu.sg/page/producing.html


----------



## AlfonsWeeks (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally posted by FilmForest:
> I just got an email from the admission's office letting me know that they have decided to defer admitting a new producing class until Fall 2013 because they are basically redeveloping the program. I interviewed by the way and based on my interview, I was about 99% I would get in.



Hope it gets sorted out in your favor.


----------



## groovydazzle (May 1, 2012)

Got an email granting me a scholarship.... I guess this means I got accepted!! Has anybody looked into housing?


----------



## Ponmudi (May 16, 2012)

@all... is there anybody accepted n paid the registration fees for MFA(Animation & digital arts)?

@shalini.. hey wt happen .. did u paid the registration fees ah.?


----------



## ignatiusreilly (May 18, 2012)

@Tina K Loved your post complaining about abreviations. Kudos


----------



## Coinsquolino (Jul 2, 2012)

@FilmForest it isn't a rejection: the IMP program is working out a way to collaborate with a local acting school, so they're not accepting anyone until fall 2013. I wouldn't worry if I were you, if you got a good impression there is still hope for next year!

I applied to the MBA/MFA program in NY, was rejected and my application was trasferred to NYU Tisch Asia and got your same email!


----------

